# MTB-Fahrer aus dem Raum Bad Oldesloe gesucht



## dtail (2. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin aus Bad Oldesloe.

Ich hab im Sommer mein MTB wieder fit gemacht und suche jetzt Fahrer aus meiner Region.
Im Moment vertreibe ich mit die Zeit im Kneeden  und da.
Das ist nicht viel, aber wenigstens gibt ein wenig hoch und runter 
Kurz zu mir, ich bin 38 wohne natürlich in Oldesloe und fahre ein Orbea Team Hardtail aus 02.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## steezie (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Ingo,

bin auch auch aus BO. Bin mehr im Grabauer Forst/Klingenberg unterwegs aber Abwechslung kann ja nicht schaden.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (3. Dezember 2014)

Moin Steffen,

prima, dann können wir ja mal eine Runde zusammen drehen?
Die Ecke Grabau/Klingenberg kenne ich nur vom Rennrad fahren ein wenig.
Wann fährst du denn das nächste Mal? Dann klinke ich mich mit ein, wenn es bei mir auch passt.
Ich wollte jetzt unter der Woche noch mal kurz los um Kleidung und Beleuchtung zu testen 
und am Wochenende dann ne längere Runde drehen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## steezie (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Ingo,

können wir gerne machen. Allerdings bin ich dieses WE leider nicht da. Fahre sonst auch unter der Woche am Abend. Ist dann aber meist eh spontan. Ansonsten nächste Woche Samstag/Sonntag wieder.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (7. Dezember 2014)

Moin Ingo und Steffen.
Schön zu hören, dass es in Stormarn doch noch ein paar MTB´ler gibt. Ist hier in der Region (komme aus Tremsbüttel) ja doch eher schwierig Mitfahrer/Gleichgesinnte zu finden.
Bisher hab ich neben meinem, 4 weitere Köpfe mit unterschiedlichen Ambitionen und Trainingsständen mobilisieren können,
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Underdog-Cycling/320382018130051?fref=ts
die sich mal mehr, mal weniger regelmäßig zu gemeinsamen Touren treffen. Neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen!
Kneeden und Grabau hatten wir auch schon unter den Stollen. Den Klingberg kenn ich nur vom Einzelzeitfahren. Geht da was?
Richtung Ahrensburg raus wird es recht interessant. Stellmoorer Tunneltal, Wulksfelde, Schühberg und Bocksberg machen wirklich Laune. Auch der Duvenstedter Brook ist klasse und rund um Nütschau gibt es so richtig geile Matschtrails. 
Wie siehts aus? Lust und Zeit für eine Tour?


----------



## dtail (7. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin,

klar, ich schau mir gerne mal neue Strecken an. Unter der Woche bin ich noch nicht zu gebrauchen, weil ich noch nicht genug Licht am Lenker hab. Am kommenden Wochenende werde ich bestimmt Zeit haben.
Wie lange/weit fahrt ihr pro Session? 
Gruß Ingo


----------



## steezie (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

also Matsch hört sich gut an. Wenn es zeitig passt bin ich gerne dabei.
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (8. Dezember 2014)

Licht am Lenker wär kein Problem. Hab drei von diesen Chinaböllern. Die machen ausreichend hell. Aber WE klingt auch gut/besser, wobei ich diesen Sonntag allerdings schon andersweitig verplant bin. Morgens Frühstück inkl. Saisonplanungsgespräch, Abends Weihnachtsfeier... 
Bliebe halt der Samstag.
Für Matsch hat Petrus ja ausreichend gesorgt!  Egal wo man derzeit unterwegs ist.
Streckenlängen betragen bei mir/uns je nach Laune zwischen 30 und 120 Km bei eher moderatem bis leicht zügigemTempo. Wobei immer der schwächste/langsamste Fahrer das Tempo bestimmt.

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## steezie (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Olli,

also Samstag ab 13/14.oo Uhr wäre ich dabei

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## dtail (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin,
ok, am Samstag kann ich auch.
Cool wäre, wenn ich ohne Auto auskäme. Nütschau klingt für mich gut ;-)
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Deleted 317134 (11. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen, 

13/14 Uhr find ich etwas spät. Ab 15 Uhr beginnt es zu dämmern. Ab 16 Uhr brauchen wir def. Licht.
Wenn ich am WE fahre, würd ich gern das Tageslicht nutzen.
Nütschau ließe sich was machen. Gewünschte Streckenlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was ich so schaffe aber 50-60 bestimmt. Wir können auch länger, dann klink ich mich ggf. vorher aus ( hab gps dabei)
Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. 

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Deleted 317134 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hätte da so pauschal rund 36 Km ab Nütschau im petto. Die werden bei dem Boden auch reichlich Körner kosten.

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## steezie (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Olli,

also wesentlich früher als um eins werde ich es nicht schaffen. Vielleicht auch halb eins. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, welche Strecke du um Nütschau fahren willst, aber von 13.00 bis 16.00Uhr sollten die 36 Km doch zu schaffen sein, oder? Es sei denn, der Schlamm steht uns bis zum Hals 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi Steffen, 

13/14 Uhr wäre mir zu spät gewesen, wenn wir eine längere Strecke gefahren wären. (alter Mann ist ja kein D-Zug) 
Da Du ja nicht eher kannst und Ingo den Wunsch nacht Nütschau geäußert hat, ich aber gern bei Tageslicht fahren würde, dachte ich mir irgendwas zwischen 30 und 40 Km dürfte beste Kompromis sein, um alle drei Köpfe unter einen Hut zu bekommen. 
Machen wir 13 Uhr am Kloster fest??? (Ingo = ok???)
Hab die Tour als Track grad auch mal im Base Camp zusammengestellt. Wenn mir jemand verraten kann wie man den exportiert und per Mail schickt, jag ich den gern vorab nochmal rüber. Das wäre dann MEINE kleine Nütschaurunde. Da ihr euch ja dort auch auskennt, lass ich mir aber gern auch noch den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen.
Gruß
Olli


----------



## dtail (12. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen, ja, passt. Ich bin da.

Bei mir geht das mit dem Exportieren so:
Track auswählen...
















Gruß Ingo


----------



## Deleted 317134 (12. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem exportieren hat geklappt. Danke Ingo. 
Ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz besagt ja aber, dass Spots und Tracks ein "Heiligtum" sind und nicht in Foren gepostet werden sollen.
Ich halte das für Unsinn, möchte aber auch nicht den geschlossenen Zorn der Forumsgemeinde zu spüren bekommen. 

Screenshots hingegen sind ja erlaubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi Olli,

sieht gut aus deine Strecke. Dann lass uns mal morgen eine gepflegte Ausfahrt machen. Wetter soll ja nicht soo schlecht werden. 
 Gruß Steffen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (13. Dezember 2014)

War grad mit dem Hund draußen... brrr, der Wind ist fix kalt. Es wird tatsächlich Winter! 
Hoffentlich reichen die paar Bikeklamotten die ich habe. Andernfalls müssn wir unterwegs irgendwo heißen Kaffee ordern.


----------



## steezie (13. Dezember 2014)

nanu??!! nur die harten kommen in'n garten. frieren ist klar ein anzeichen für zu wenig tempo


----------



## Deleted 317134 (13. Dezember 2014)

steezie schrieb:


> nanu??!! nur die harten kommen in'n garten.


Ja, 1,20 Meter unter die Erde! 




steezie schrieb:


> frieren ist klar ein anzeichen für zu wenig tempo


kann nicht jeder´nen 30´er Schnitt halten....Seh mich schon als Tempo/Spaß-Bremse hinterherzotteln


----------



## dtail (13. Dezember 2014)

Also von nem 30er Schnitt möchte ich aufm mtb auch nix wissen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (13. Dezember 2014)

Fahre jetzt mit dem Rad in Tremsbüttel los, 12 km schon mal zum aufwärmen...


----------



## dtail (13. Dezember 2014)

So, bin ich wieder sauber ;-)
Hatte gerade zwei heisse Kaffee und ne lange Dusche ;-)
Hat Spass gemacht und sollten wir wiederholen.
@steezie gute Besserung für den Fuß
Gruß Ingo

PS: Es hat sich auch fürs Bike gelohnt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 317134 (15. Dezember 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## steezie (16. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
war ne schöne Runde am Samstag, auch wenn ich etwas geschwächelt habe. Aber da ich ja ein paar Tage älter bin, bitte ich um Nachsicht Sonntag ging es so halbweg wieder mit dem Fuß, aber aufofahren ist mir gestern gar nicht bekommen. Kann heute nur noch komplett humpeln. Son Schitt, endlich Urlaub und nix biken  
Hoffe mal, es wird wieder bis zum we

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## DoctorEvil (18. Dezember 2014)

Schön guten Morgen!  Welch Freude, zu lesen, das doch nicht allein bin. Komme zwar aus Lübeck, aber Bad O ist ja nicht soooo weit weg. 





steezie schrieb:


> Hi,
> war ne schöne Runde am Samstag, auch wenn ich etwas geschwächelt habe. Aber da ich ja ein paar Tage älter bin, bitte ich um Nachsicht Sonntag ging es so halbweg wieder mit dem Fuß, aber aufofahren ist mir gestern gar nicht bekommen. Kann heute nur noch komplett humpeln. Son Schitt, endlich Urlaub und nix biken
> Hoffe mal, es wird wieder bis zum we
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (18. Dezember 2014)

Moin DocEvil.
Welcome: HL - OD ist ja schön zum warm fahren 

Dieses WE schauts bei mir nicht ganz so gut aus, ich kann Sa. oder So. nur vormittag für 1-2 Stunden.
Vlt. fahr ich mit Nachbarn mal kurz durch den Kneeden/Nütschau aber während der Feiertage hoffe ich stark, wieder mal richtig Zeit zum biken zu haben. Mein Licht ist übrigens auch noch nicht da


----------



## DoctorEvil (18. Dezember 2014)

Die Strecken die ihr hier nennt sagen mir garnichts, da ich eigentlich nur im Lübecker Raum unterwegs bin. Aber würde mich freuen wenn man mal sich treffen kann für eine schöne Tour


----------



## steezie (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo DoctorEvil,
du bist herzlich willkommen. Falls wir einen geigneten Termin finden, können wir gerne ne Runde drehen.

Mensch Ingo, noch nicht da?? Scheint ja ein außergewöhnliches Teil zu sein, dass du dir da bestellt hast. Ich bin ja mal gespannt .

Und dein Bike schon wieder sauber??

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## dtail (18. Dezember 2014)

steezie schrieb:


> Mensch Ingo, noch nicht da?? Scheint ja ein außergewöhnliches Teil zu sein, dass du dir da bestellt hast. Ich bin ja mal gespannt .
> 
> Und dein Bike schon wieder sauber??



Moin Steffen,
ja, scheint was besonderes zu werden mit dem Lämpchen... vlt. ja noch dieses Jahr.
Das Bike ist wieder fahrbereit, ich mach's aber bestimmt bald wieder dreckig


----------



## steezie (18. Dezember 2014)

ja das Wetter ist ja ideal dafür. Meins steht noch dreckig da.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute, Sorry war paar Tage offline. Intensivstation nach Stromunfall. Bin aber wieder fit. Für Morgen ist def. ´ne Tour geplant. So um und bei 50 Km. Wer mitkommen mag ist gern gesehen. 10 Uhr ist Sattelkontakt. Treffpunkt Bahnhof Sattenfelde/Kupfermühle
Es wird matschig!


----------



## Deleted 317134 (19. Dezember 2014)




----------



## dtail (19. Dezember 2014)

@REKIBNIATNUOM  du machst ja Sachen  hoffe alles wieder ok.

Das ist ja echt Kogge, das ich morgen nicht so lange kann, aber ich muss nachmittag auf die Kids aufpassen… 

Ich wünsche euch aber viel spass und möge keine Stelle am Bike sauber bleiben


----------



## steezie (19. Dezember 2014)

hi Olli,
schöne Strecke, muss aber leider passen. Kann seit heute mal gerade wieder auf meinem Fuss ein kleines Stück humpeln.
Aber gib mal Rückmeldung wie die Strecke am Grabauer See war, wenn du wieder da bist, Wünsche viel Spass

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (20. Dezember 2014)

Tour wird abgesagt. Marco hat grad von unterwegs gemeldet, dass in Lübeck bereits Land unter ist. Hier geht grad auch die Welt unter. Eisregen und Gewitter sind dann doch etwas zu heftig. Gesundheit geht vor!


----------



## steezie (20. Dezember 2014)

hallo Olli
in BO siehts genauso aus, Gewitter ist zwar momentan nicht, aber es zieht sich schon wieder alles zu.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (20. Dezember 2014)

Regen oder Schnee hätten mich ja weniger gestört. Eisregen mit der verbundenen Glätte schon eher. Die Blitze am Himmel waren aber schließlich ausschlaggebend. Ist schließlich auch Strom und da hab ich derzeit keinen Bock drauf!!!
Hab aber bis zum 05.01. Urlaub. Da findet sich doch bestimmt die Gelegenheit! Vllt. auch unter der Woche?


----------



## steezie (20. Dezember 2014)

ja kann ich verstehen, einmal Strom pro Woche reicht  Obwohl, ich hab von meiner Tochter noch son Fahrradwimpel..... den könnte man ja als Blitzableiter hinten anbauen 
Wenns glatt ist, fahr ich meine "Winterreifen". Wenn mein Fuss wieder mitspielt, bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## dtail (21. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen.

so, ich hab jetzt mal die kleine Runde von gestern nachgeholt. der Regen hat ja ordentlich Schlamm hinterlassen im Wald 
War zwar nur eine Stunde unterwegs, aber die 20km haben ganz schön Körner gekostet.
Mehr Zeit war leider nicht, aber wir schaffen es bestimmt noch mal ne Runde zusammen zu fahren.
Ich bin auch bis zum 5. zu Hause.

Und ich hab wieder gebastelt


----------



## steezie (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Ingo,

was müssen meine Augen da erblicken?? willkommen in der Fullyfraktion
Wie kommt das denn? 
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (21. Dezember 2014)

Moin.
Ich hab für'n Apfel und zwei Eier n Müsing Rahmen mit ner Manitou MRD R7 geschossen. Und da hab ich mein orbea drum gebaut. Fährt sich ganz entspannt das Teil. Rahmenhöhe ist identisch, aber das oberrohr 2cm länger. Das macht sich positiv bemerkbar. An der Farbe kann man ja noch arbeiten


----------



## steezie (21. Dezember 2014)

ja ja.... einmal genascht voriges WE und schon ist passiert. Mir scheint du hast die Frage, ob sich ein Fully in S-H lohnt eindeutig mit JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA beantwortet
Und was machst nun mit dem guten Orbea?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (21. Dezember 2014)

dtail schrieb:


> Ich hab für'n Apfel und zwei Eier n Müsing Rahmen mit ner Manitou MRD R7 geschossen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344252


Kann ja sein, dass ich was mit den Augen hab, aber ´nen Müsing seh ich nicht.
Das ist´n Moosberg. Die Dinger gibt es einzig und allein als Hausmarke in Ahrensbök zu kaufen. Und wenn ich mir das Bild genau ansehe, dann dürfte das auch bei Klaus im Laden aufgenommen worden sein. Kauft der seine Rahmen bei Müsing? Ging immer davon aus, dass er in Fernost einkauft und dann selber lackiert und aufbaut.
Sind da Schrauben/Nieten im Oberrohr?
War der Dämpfer auch bei? Mit dem wirst du viel Freude haben. Den fahr ich in meinem Fully auch!


----------



## dtail (21. Dezember 2014)

REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, dass ich was mit den Augen hab, aber ´nen Müsing seh ich nicht.
> Das ist´n Moosberg. Die Dinger gibt es einzig und allein als Hausmarke in Ahrensbök zu kaufen. Und wenn ich mir das Bild genau ansehe, dann dürfte das auch bei Klaus im Laden aufgenommen worden sein. Kauft der seine Rahmen bei Müsing? Ging immer davon aus, dass er in Fernost einkauft und dann selber lackiert und aufbaut.
> Sind da Schrauben/Nieten im Oberrohr?
> War der Dämpfer auch bei? Mit dem wirst du viel Freude haben. Den fahr ich in meinem Fully auch!



Recht hast du. Da steht Moosberg drauf und der ist aus Klaus' Laden ;-)
Der Rahmen ist aber original ein Müsing. Das exBike seines Sohnes...
Cool, wenn man so klein ist, dann kann man Kinderrahmen fahren 
Ja, da sind zwei Nieten, in denen die Führung für ne Rohloff Schaltung verlief.
Der Dämpfer war dabei und bekommt sogar noch nen neuen Service.
Das Orbea heb ich auf jeden Fall auf. Wenn ich irgendwann mal Bock auf zwei Räder habe, habe ich ja ne gute Grundlage 
Vlt. mach das Fully in 1x10 ja auch Spass


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. Dezember 2014)

1x10 find ich heftig. Das tret *ich* nicht. Selbst 2x10 taugt m.E. nur für´s Flachland. Spätestens im Harz brauch ich das kleine Kettenblatt. Den Lack würd ich im Übrigen so lassen. Meine Frau war völlig begeistert von der Farbe.
Was den Service des Dämpfers angeht, versuch lieber bei Klaus einen für die Gabel rauszuhandeln! Den Epicon Dämpfer bekommst du, falls der mal die Ohren anlegen sollte, für rund 80 € bei ebay. Eine neue Gabel kostet deutlich mehr!


----------



## steezie (25. Dezember 2014)

so, hab heute mal ne kleine Runde um Nütschau gedreht. Nix wildes, war auch so etwas "Hochwasser" überall. Werde das morgen nochmal wiederholen. Wer Lust hat, bitte melden. Ansonsten noch frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## dtail (25. Dezember 2014)

ja, das klingt gut, wenn's zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei. Nütschau gerne, aber Grabau kenn ich auch noch nicht .


----------



## steezie (25. Dezember 2014)

hallo Ingo,
dachte so ab 13.00-13.30 Uhr. Also familienfreundlich   (zum Kaffe wieder da). Allerdings nur eine wirklich gemächliche Ausfahrt. Könnten uns Wolkenwehe, Abfahrt zur Brücke runter treffen?


----------



## dtail (25. Dezember 2014)

ja, passt. 1300 schaff ich. Kannst du mir noch ne genau Pos. schicken, ich bin doch eingewanderter Oldesloer


----------



## steezie (25. Dezember 2014)

super, wenn du den Weg runter fährst, kommst du zu der kleinen Brücke, über die wir beim letzten Mal zu erst gefahren sind, bevor es zum Brenner Moor ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (25. Dezember 2014)

alles klar, wir werden uns schon über den Weg fahren


----------



## steezie (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Ingo,
ich glaube 13.00 wird bei mir etwas knapp. Lass uns mal vorsorglich 13.30 Uhr festmachen. Möchte nicht, dass du auf mich warten musst. Ist ja etwas frisch draußen.
Gruß steffen


----------



## dtail (27. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen,

nachdem ich mir gestern bei einer kleinen Tour mit steezie die Füsse abgefroren habe, war ich heute schobben 

Es ist ein northwave celsius arctic gtx geworden. Also musste ich heute noch mal los zum testen. Ausserdem stand ja noch eine Nachtfahrt an um die CrossTrail 2 zu testen, die ich von meiner Frau zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen habe.

Für "nur" 250 Lumen habe ich sehr gut gesehen. Auch bei einer Abfahrt mir 30+ km/h hatte ich genug Sicht nach vorne. Ich sie am Lenker getestet mit meiner kleinen Silva am Helm. Wenn die dicke Lampe aus China dann mal da ist, wird die CrossTrail prima am Helm funktionieren.

Und warme Füße hatte ich. 1 Stunde bei -2 Grad und keine kalten Füsse… traumhaft


----------



## steezie (27. Dezember 2014)

na hab ich dir doch gesagt. geht nix über warme Füße beim biken
Ingo, der Winter kann kommen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (27. Dezember 2014)

dtail schrieb:


> Wenn die dicke Lampe aus China dann mal da ist....


Mir ist heute grade zum 2. mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit einer der Akkus bei den Chinaböllern abgeraucht. Die Lampen sind ja ganz cool, aber die Akkus der letzte Mist. Alternativen gibt es, wie man diesem Forum entnehmen kann, nur in Form von Selbstbau. Entweder Camcorderakku umlöten und seperates Ladegerät kaufen, oder Zellen selber zusammenlöten und dazu externes Ladegerät mit Ladeüberwachung bauen. Für Beides muss man allerdings schon extrem viel Ahnung haben...heißt für mich: Chinaböller in die Mülltonne und doch beim Wucherhersteller Lupine kaufen.


----------



## dtail (28. Dezember 2014)

REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> ...heißt für mich: Chinaböller in die Mülltonne und doch beim Wucherhersteller Lupine kaufen.



Na, nicht gleich weg schmeissen den Kram... das Hauptproblem dürfte das Ladegerät sein, bzw die fehlenden Balancerelektronik. Die sorgt dafür, das die einzelnen Zellen beim Laden nicht überladen werden. Das hast du bei den Chinapacks sicher nicht dabei und die Ladegräte sind sicher auch nicht der Hit. Das macht aber die Lampe noch nicht schlecht.
Ich kenn das vom Modellbau, beim Entladen achtet man nur auch die Gesamtspannung und schaltet dann ab, also sollte man die Lampen nicht brennen lassen, bis das Licht aus geht. Und beim Laden werden die Zellen dann wieder "formatiert" und auf ein gleiches Kapazitätsniveau gebracht.
Mit einem guten Modellbau Ladegerät und einem nachgerüsteten Balanceranschluss an den Akkus sollte man da schon keine Probleme mehr haben. Ich schau mir das mal an (Wenn mein Licht endlich mal kommt!!!!!) und dann berichte ich, was man da mit "Hausmitteln" so retten kann. Denn selbst ein guter LiPoLader ist günstiger als ne Lupine


----------



## Deleted 317134 (30. Dezember 2014)

dtail schrieb:


> Na, nicht gleich weg schmeissen den Kram... das Hauptproblem dürfte das Ladegerät sein, bzw die fehlenden Balancerelektronik. Die sorgt dafür, das die einzelnen Zellen beim Laden nicht überladen werden. Das hast du bei den Chinapacks sicher nicht dabei und die Ladegräte sind sicher auch nicht der Hit. Das macht aber die Lampe noch nicht schlecht. Ich kenn das vom Modellbau, beim Entladen achtet man nur auch die Gesamtspannung und schaltet dann ab, also sollte man die Lampen nicht brennen lassen, bis das Licht aus geht. Und beim Laden werden die Zellen dann wieder "formatiert" und auf ein gleiches Kapazitätsniveau gebracht.
> Mit einem guten Modellbau Ladegerät und einem nachgerüsteten Balanceranschluss an den Akkus sollte man da schon keine Probleme mehr haben.



Ja so Fachbegriffe wie Balancer hab ich schon oft (auch hier im Forum) im Bezug auf diese Akkus/Lampe gelesen. Wenn man wie ich so gar keine Ahnung von Elektrik und Elektronik hat, hilft das allerdings wenig weiter. Die China Akkus bestehen aus 4 einzelnen Zellen die in Folie geschweißt sind. Hab so´n Ding hier grad geöffnet vor mir liegen. Obendrauf sitzt eine kleine Platine. Funktion mir unbekannt.

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, war es in der Tat so, dass die Lampe so lange an war bis sie ausging, dann ein Laden der Akkus aber nicht mehr möglich war. Nach wenigen Minuten zeigte das Ladegerät den Akku als voll an, die Lampe aber nach Sekunden gleich wieder ausging. Vermute ich richtig, dass dann eine einzelne Zelle leergelutscht ist, während die anderen drei quasi fast voll?
Das Problem ist im Betrieb halt, dass man zwar optisch gewarnt wird (roter statt grüner Schalter), dass der Akku leer ist, die Zeit zum Reagieren aber gar nicht ausreicht! Bis du den Wechselakku aus dem Rucksack gefummelt hast, stehst schon im Dunkeln....

LiPoLader, Balanceranschluss...alter Schwede, ich hab voll keinen Plan.
Hab mal bei Conrad geguckt. Selbst beim Nachbestellen der einzelnen Zellen wäre ich schon überfordert. Vom Zusammenlöten des Akkupacks und der Ladetechnik mal ganz zu schweigen.



dtail schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das mal an (Wenn mein Licht endlich mal kommt!!!!!) und dann berichte ich, was man da mit "Hausmitteln" so retten kann. Denn selbst ein guter LiPoLader ist günstiger als ne Lupine


Dafür brauchst du weder an deiner neuen Lampe operieren, noch warten bis sie da ist! Ich bring dir gerne meine als Versuchskaninchen vorbei! Wenn da was mit "Hausmitteln" gehen sollte, wär das natürlich der Hammer! Letzlich scheue ich keine erneute Investition (irgendeine funktionsfähige Lampe brauch ich ja ohnehin). Wenn es dann sogar günstiger als die Wucherpreise vom Markenprimus geht, wäre das natürlich optimal.

btt:
Wie sieht es Rad-technisch aus? Wollte mit Kumpel Marco am 31.12. die Runde um Grabau nachholen. Ne Uhrzeit hab ich mit ihm noch nicht abgemacht!


----------



## dtail (30. Dezember 2014)

REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es Rad-technisch aus? Wollte mit Kumpel Marco am 31.12. die Runde um Grabau nachholen. Ne Uhrzeit hab ich mit ihm noch nicht abgemacht!


Moin.
Wenn ihr vormittag fahrt würde ich gerne mit kommen. Morgen am späten Nachmittag is bei mir schlecht. Dann können wir auch wegen der Lampen und Akkus schnacken.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (30. Dezember 2014)

Marco kommt morgen nicht mit,der könnte nur nachmittags. Mit dem fahre ich dann am Samstag. Wann passt es dir denn morgen Uhrzeit mäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (30. Dezember 2014)

Ab 10:00 Uhr kann ich und um 16:00 Uhr möchte ich allerspätestens wieder in OD sein.
Also wenn wir nur kurz fahren, können wich auch nachmittag los.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (30. Dezember 2014)

10 Uhr klingt doch super! Treffpunkt wieder Bahnhof Sattenfelde/Kupfermühle. Gleiche Tour wie ursprünglich geplant?


REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343768


----------



## dtail (30. Dezember 2014)

Klingt prima, ich fahr hier 9:30 Uhr los und brauch ca. 30 min, wenn ich mich nicht verfahre .
Ich nehme das als Adresse: Bahnhofstraße 1, 22967 Tremsbüttel
Bis morgen.


----------



## steezie (30. Dezember 2014)

muss leider passen. Keine Zeit morgen, wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 317134 (31. Dezember 2014)

steezie schrieb:


> muss leider passen. Keine Zeit morgen, wünsche euch viel Spass


Schade!
Die nächste Möglichkeit bietet sich am 03.01.2015. Geplant sind wieder so um und bei 45 - 50 Km. Genauen Trefpunkt und Uhrzeit (tendenziell eher früh) gebe ich morgen nach dem Auskatern dann hier bekannt.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (1. Januar 2015)

Hier die angedachte Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (1. Januar 2015)

Hi Olli,

erst mal ein frohes neues Jahr. Leider könnte ich erst ab Nachmittag. Viel Spass euch.


----------



## dtail (1. Januar 2015)

Moinsen.

frohes neues euch allen. Ich bin leider auch raus Olli, am 3. schon wieder so ne Tour (mit Anfahrt 80km) schaff ich nicht, da ich morgen wohl mit meinen Nachbarn noch mal los will. Gib mir mal noch ne Woche Erholung, dann komm ich wieder mit ;-)


----------



## Deleted 317134 (2. Januar 2015)

steezie schrieb:


> Hi Olli,
> 
> erst mal ein frohes neues Jahr. Leider könnte ich erst ab Nachmittag. Viel Spass euch.



Moin, Steffen. Wünsch ich ebenfalls!
Nachmittagsrunden, die sich dann ja zwangsläufig bis in die Dämmerung ziehen, sind für mich derzeit wegen mangelndem Vertrauen in meine China-Akkus leider nicht machbar. Ingo hat von sowas aber Ahnung und zugesagt mal nach einer funktionstüchtigen Alternative zu gucken.  Ist also nur ein vorrübergehender Zustand.

Findet sich bestimmt noch die Gelegenheit zu einer gemeinsamen Tour. Spätestens wenn das Wetter besser wird (Yvonne), die Bein OP gelaufen ist (Nicole) und meine Frau entbunden hat, werden unsere drei Mädels auch wieder auf dem Rad sitzen. Was ja den visuellen Spaßfaktor nochmal deutlich anheben dürfte! 





dtail schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> frohes neues euch allen. Ich bin leider auch raus Olli, am 3. schon wieder so ne Tour (mit Anfahrt 80km) schaff ich nicht, da ich morgen wohl mit meinen Nachbarn noch mal los will. Gib mir mal noch ne Woche Erholung, dann komm ich wieder mit ;-)



Moin Ingo, auch du bist hoffentlich gut reingeschlittert.
Anfahrt wäre kein Ding gewesen. Hatte den Startpunkt extra an den Bahnhof in Bargteheide gelegt, damit zur Not auch mit ÖPNV erreichbar. Macht aber nix. Gibt noch genug andere Wochenenden!
80 Km wären auch zu weit gewesen. Die Touren 70 Km und mehr fahren wir erst wieder im Sommer!


----------



## Deleted 317134 (2. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht auch interessant: 
Geführte Geländefahrt mit drei unterschiedlichen Streckenlängen. Gefahren wird in Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Tempo.
Es ist ein geringes Startgeld zu entrichten. Weitere Info´s auf der Vereinsseite des RSC Kattenberg.
http://www.rsc-kattenberg.de/index.php/struggle

Super gemachte Veranstaltung. Bin sie schon mehrfach gefahren und kann sie sehr empfehlen!


----------



## steezie (2. Januar 2015)

Hi Olli,
ja Nachmittags ist immer schlecht mit größeren Runden. Musste mich heut Vormittag aber für meinen Arbeitgeber bereit halten und auf das Kind aufpassen. CTF Kattenberg hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Am 20.2. ist dann nochmal in NMS. Würde schon mitfahren wollen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (2. Januar 2015)

steezie schrieb:


> Hi Olli,
> ja Nachmittags ist immer schlecht mit größeren Runden. Musste mich heut Vormittag aber für meinen Arbeitgeben bereit halten und auf das Kind aufpassen.


 Wollen ja auch morgen los. 


steezie schrieb:


> CTF Kattenberg hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Am 20.2. ist dann nochmal in NMS. Würde schon mitfahren wollen.
> Gruß Steffen


Kattenberg war ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr und würd ganz gerne mal wieder! Fahrgemeinschaft????
NMS war ich noch nie. Würd auch reizen!


----------



## steezie (2. Januar 2015)

ja morgen Vormittag muss ich für meinen anderen "Chef" arbeiten, also auch so wie heute erst ab Nachmittag verfügbar.
Fahrgemeinschaft können wir gerne machen. Räder schnallen wir dann meinem Panda aufs Dach


----------



## Deleted 317134 (4. Januar 2015)

Die Räder passen in jedem Fall auf das Dach von meinem alten Kombi!


----------



## Deleted 317134 (4. Januar 2015)

Vllt auch interessant:
Selbstversorgerfahrt von Ratzeburg nach HH Bergedorf am 14.2.


----------



## steezie (5. Januar 2015)

Hi Olli,
Transport sollte nicht das Problem werden.
@dtail du auch mit dabei?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (6. Januar 2015)

Moin,

also ich würde gerne mit fahren, kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen.
Nach meiner gestrigen Nachtrunde hat sich mein 9fach XT-Trigger verabschiedet 
Heute hab ich mit dem Online-Händler telefoniert und die schauen mal, ob sie den direkt umtauschen.
Und da ich jetzt sowieso nicht sofort wieder fahren kann, werde ich am Donnerstag auch Gabel und Dämpfer
nach Ahrensbök zum Service bringen. Das ist mir wichtig und wenn ich bis zum 1. alles wieder beisammen habe, komm ich mit.
Mein Nachbar würde die 47km auch mit fahren.

Für meinen Nachbarn und mich hätte ich einen Heckträger.
Wenn jemand an einen Träger für das Dach(Grundträger vorhanden) kommt, kann ich 4 Räder fahren.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (6. Januar 2015)

Autoträger hab ich. 2-3 Bikes passen in jedem Fall. Ein Viertes hab ich noch nie ausprobiert. Könnte bez. Dachbreite sehr eng werden.
ABER: Meine Karre ist uralt und sieht von innen noch schlimmer aus als von außen! Nix für zarte Gemüter!


----------



## steezie (6. Januar 2015)

also Heckträger hätte ich auch noch für 3 und ein passenden Wagen dazu
Kann allerdings sein, dass meine Tochter mit kommt, falls die Kinderrunde stattfindet.


----------



## LukeBMC (9. Januar 2015)

Moin, moin

Na super - MTBler im Raum BO.
Wohne in Nütschau und bin seit 5 Jahren da unterwegs.
Würde mich gerne mal bei nächster Gegenheit anschließen.
Kenn da ein paar gute Strecken rund um BO
habe ein BMC Speedfox SF003 und bevorzuge eher Kurzstrecke 20-30 km.
An Touren über 50 km müßte ich mich erst ranarbeiten ...

Sagt mal Bescheid wenn es im Raum BO wieder losgeht.
Gruß
Jo


----------



## steezie (9. Januar 2015)

Hey Olli,

glaub langsam wirds hier voll bei uns. Nicht, dass wir noch nen Verein gründen müssen

Herzlich willkommen Jo. Also ich bin regelmäßig um Nütschau unterwegs, da ich quasi gleich um die Ecke wohne.
Falls es nicht zu stürmisch wird, werd ich voraussichtlich dieses we ne kleine Runde nach dem Mittag drehen. Wer Lust hat, darf gerne mitkommen. Hoffe mal, es wird nicht zu windig. Ansonsten bind ich mir nen Drachen an den Lenker und mach *Kitebiking* könnte dann nur beim Slalom durch den Wald etwas eng werden


----------



## LukeBMC (9. Januar 2015)

Hi Steffen,

Ich wär dabei, Sturm ist mir egal (Drachen hätte ich da) - Schneeregen scheint möglich - dann wär ich raus.
Kann dir gerne meine Hausstrecke vorführen - knapp 22 km. Kannst ja 2 Runden drehen ..

Gruß
Jo


----------



## steezie (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jo,
ja gerne. Würde so 13.30-14.00 Uhr los für ca 2 Stunden (geruhsames Tempo) falls das Wetter mitspielt. Treffpunkt Kloster? Ansonsten erfolgt hier kurzfristig (also nicht 5 min vorher,sondern schon mit angemessener Reaktionszeit) Zu-/Absage für Samstag und/oder Sonntag.


----------



## LukeBMC (9. Januar 2015)

Hi Steffen,

Ja super. So  ca.13:30 Treffpunkt Kloster geht klar.  (Samstag ginge auch, habs ja nicht weit)
Bis dann.

Gruß
Jo


----------



## steezie (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jo,

na was meinste?? war gerade mal vor der Tür. ist doch ganz schön stürmisch. Wollen wir es wagen oder besser doch das ganze auf morgen verlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (10. Januar 2015)

so für heute definitiv abgesagt.


----------



## LukeBMC (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo Steffen,

Ja - das Wetter ist besch.....eiden.
Morgen wirds wohl auch schwierig ..


----------



## steezie (10. Januar 2015)

na wir schauen morgen mal. Heute flogen bei uns die Mülltonnen durch die Straße


----------



## Deleted 317134 (11. Januar 2015)

Hey Jungs und willkommen Jo!

Schön das wir hier weiteren Zuwachs bekommen haben!!!

Den hab ich zu Hause allerdings auch bekommen. Deshalb war ich auch ein paar Tage mal nicht hier unterwegs. Spätestens zur Kattenberg CTF klinke ich mich aber wieder ein.


----------



## LukeBMC (11. Januar 2015)

Hi Olli,

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs. Alles Gute für Euch.
Freue mich auf die ersten Touren. Kattenberg lass ich aber wohl aus ...

@Steffen - mich kriegt du heute wohl nicht vor die Tür ...
Nächste Woche siehts viel besser aus.


----------



## steezie (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Olli,
na meinen Glückwunsch. Hoffe Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf? Was ist es denn geworden?

@LukeBMC ja, machen wir nächste Woche. Melde mich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (11. Januar 2015)

Mensch Olli herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für euch. 
Ich nehme dir dann für kleines Geld deine Bikes ab, die brauchst du jetzt eh nicht mehr 

Ich bin erst mal raus mit fahren, da Gabel und Dämpfer im Service sind. Hoffe bis zum 1. wieder bereit zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (11. Januar 2015)

@ all: Danke für die Glückwünsche!


LukeBMC schrieb:


> Freue mich auf die ersten Touren. Kattenberg lass ich aber wohl aus ...


 Kattenberg ist´ne tolle Sache. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist für jeden machbar und bringt richtig Laune!



steezie schrieb:


> Hoffe Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf? Was ist es denn geworden?


Ja beiden geht es gut. Ist die kommende Weltmeisterin im Cross Country geworden. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=773318246080683&set=p.773318246080683&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=773318246080683&set=p.773318246080683&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/3203820181...0382018130051/391891180979134/?type=1&theater




dtail schrieb:


> Ich nehme dir dann für kleines Geld deine Bikes ab, die brauchst du jetzt eh nicht mehr



Kannst du knicken, Alter!  Muss doch mit irgendwas den Kinderhänger ziehen. Oder wolltest du den Part übernehmen?


----------



## steezie (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jo,

na was meinst? Wollen wir es Samstag mal wagen 13.30 Uhr?


----------



## LukeBMC (17. Januar 2015)

Hi Steffen,

Na klar - bin dabei


----------



## steezie (29. Januar 2015)

Hey Jungs,
wie schauts aus?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (29. Januar 2015)

Sonntag steht!


----------



## Deleted 317134 (31. Januar 2015)

Sollen frische drei Grad über Null werden. Meinen ursprünglichen Gedanken, die An- und Abreise zur CTF (je 20 Km) per Rad zu absolvieren, werde ich morgen ggf. kurzfristig überdenken. Davon abhängig mache ich dann auch, für welche Streckenlänge und Tempogruppe ich mich entscheiden werde. Vielleicht sieht man sich vor Ort???


----------



## dtail (31. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,
so mein Bike ist jetzt doch noch fertig geworden. 
Ich würde mich anschliessen.
Ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen. Ich kann entweder einen mitnehmen oder ich fahre auch wo mit ;-)
Da ich jetzt schon locker 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike saß, werde ich wohl die 46km Strecke fahren.
Ich hab mich jetzt auch nirgends angemeldet, mache das also morgen früh noch.

@REKIBNIATNUOM bring mal deine Akkus, die Lampe, Ladegerät etc. mit, dann gehe ich das die Tage mal an.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (31. Januar 2015)

An die 46 Km in´ner langsamen Gruppe hatte ich (bei Anreise per Rad) auch gedacht. Käme dann auf bummelige 90, was mehr als ausreichend sein dürfte.
Wenn gar zu frisch sein sollte, oder ich den Wecker nicht hören sollte, würd ich auch mit´m Auto anreisen, dann wohl aber die Langstrecke wählen.
An- und Ummeldung geht vor Ort immer.


----------



## steezie (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
wer fährt jetzt mit wem? Wäre schön, wenn jetzt nicht jeder alleine mit dem Auto unterwegs ist. Ich werde ebenfalls die 46 in der langsamen Gruppe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (31. Januar 2015)

Dann würde ich vorschlagen Steffen und Ingo bilden in jedem Fall´ne Fahrgemeinschaft?!? Ihr wohnt ja eh dicht beisammen.


----------



## steezie (31. Januar 2015)

ok, da ich den Träger nun schon aus dem Schuppen geholt und angebaut habe, würde ich vorschlagen, dass ich Ingo abhole? Wann und wo?


----------



## steezie (2. Februar 2015)

Hi Olli,
hoffe du bist Sonntag noch gut nach Hause gekommen. War ne prima Veranstaltung. Könnten wir eigentlich noch eine nachlegen oder was meinst du? Neumünster bzw. dieses we Aumühle würde sich noch anbieten.


----------



## dtail (3. Februar 2015)

Moinsen,
jepp, war ne coole Veranstaltung. Diesen We bin ich raus, hab Notdienst und kann somit nicht.
Neumünster würde ich mal anpeilen.

Da ich heute Homeoffice gemacht haben konnte ich schön bei Sonnenschein los ne kleine Runde drehen 

@REKIBNIATNUOM ich hab deinen Akku heute zusammen gelötet. Cool wäre deine Lampe noch gewesen, da meine nicht passt zum testen… geht aber auch so. Ich werde die jetzt noch ein zwei mal am Computerlader laden und dann kannst du die zurück haben.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (3. Februar 2015)

Hey Jungs.
Klar bin ich gut heim gekommen. Hatte glatte 90 auf'm Tacho. Im Grunde kein Ding, fahr ich im Sommer öfter. Aber so unfit mitten im Winter... Die letzten 10 taten weh. Das mach ich in Aumühle (sofern ich keinen Babydienst habe wäre ich dabei) definitiv nicht. Die Strecke ist dort deutlich welliger.
 Ich werde mal anfragen, wie der Plan meiner Regierung für die kommenden we's aussieht. Neumünster kenn ich auch noch nicht.

Akku klingt super. Das ging ja flott. ( DAS also nennst du homeoffice) 
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Das die Lampe nicht passt ist ja'n Ding....dachte die sind baugleich.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (4. Februar 2015)

Juhu, kein Babydienst. Aumühle kann kommen! Schade, dass Ingo der Notdienst dazwischen kommt...

Ist eine O-CTF. Bedeutet, dass man entweder selber den Track hat, oder jemandem hinterherfährt (und hofft ihn nicht zu verlieren), der den GPS Track hat. Bei sowas verlass ich mich ja lieber auf uns/mich als auf Unbekannte. 
Hier mal der Link.
http://www.endspurt-hamburg.de/Endspurt-CTF2015
Streckenlänge????? Die Gegend ist nicht ohne!!!


----------



## steezie (6. Februar 2015)

Na Olli,
sag an! Ich werde die 40 km nehmen. Sollte reichen, da es ja, wie du schon trefflich angemerkt hast, dort in der Gegend nicht sehr flach ist.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (6. Februar 2015)

Hmmm, 40 sind mir fast etwas wenig...
Und um sich den Track schicken zu lassen ist es wohl auch zu spät.  Werd mich dann wohl doch bei jemandem ans Hinterrad hängen müssen.


----------



## steezie (6. Februar 2015)

na wenn Rückenwind herrscht entscheide ich mich vielleicht noch kurzfristig um 
Soll ich dich Sonntag mit lang nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (7. Februar 2015)

Das wäre natürlich klasse. Fährst du A 21/b 404? Dann könnt ich zum Rastplatz Rehbrook kommen.
Zum Schutz deiner Autositze reicht ein Jogginganzug?


----------



## steezie (7. Februar 2015)

ja, kann dich am Rastplatz einsammeln. Jogginganzug sollte reichen, ansonsten bringe ich dir gerne noch einen Sitzschoner mit 
Wann soll ich da sein? Reicht so 8.45 Uhr? Musst dich ja bestimmt noch anmelden oder?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (7. Februar 2015)

Da macht man sich Sorgen um den Pflegezustand deiner blitzblanken Karre, und dann sowas... :-? 
Spaß beiseite. Ja anmelden muss ich mich noch. Aber mehr als'ne Stunde sollte für Fahrt und Anmeldung wohl reichen.


----------



## steezie (7. Februar 2015)

ok, dann 8.45 Uhr auf dem Rastplatz. Muss ja dann noch einen großen Parkplatz für mein kleines Auto finden


----------



## Deleted 317134 (7. Februar 2015)

steezie schrieb:


> Muss ja dann noch einen großen Parkplatz für mein kleines Auto finden


DAS könnte natürlich ein ernsthaftes und u.U. unlösbares Problem werden....
All right. 8.45 Uhr ist notiert.


----------



## steezie (8. Februar 2015)

So Olli,

habe 2:55 Std. auf der Uhr für 44km. Durchschnitt 15kmh und max 34 kmh. Die GPS-Daten sind auch verfügbar. Können wir dann mal zu dritt wiederholen. War ne schöne Runde heute, nur der Start war m.E. etwas chaotisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (8. Februar 2015)

Oh weh... 15'er Schnitt. Das ist mager. Aber das ist der Schnitt insgesamt? Oder nur der in Bewegung? Hatte den Eindruck wir waren ganz moderat unterwegs. 
Hat in jedem Fall jede Menge Spaß gemacht. Hatten auch Glück mit unseren Mitstreitern. 
Der Start war echt etwas holprig.
O-CTF hat den Vorteil nicht zwingend an eine Gruppe und deren Tempo gebunden zu sein, nur sollte man dann auch sein GPS dabei haben. Verbuch ich mal als Lehrneffekt.


----------



## steezie (8. Februar 2015)

ne, das ist insgesamt. habe die Rast nicht gestoppt.


----------



## LukeBMC (9. Februar 2015)

Respekt - was ihr euch Anfang des Jahres so reinzieht ist heftig.
Ich hab immer noch den Weihnachspeck am Körper und die Beine wollen noch nicht so richtig mitmachen  
Das nächste Mal bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei - Keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## steezie (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jo,
hast echt was verpasst. Waren beides sehr schöne Strecken. Hättest sicher auch eine Gruppe mit moderatem Tempo gefunden. Ansonsten steht jetzt am 22.2. noch Neumünster an. Hättest also noch ein paar Tage um den Winterspeck zu bekämpfen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. Februar 2015)

Am 15.2 ist auch ne Ctf. RG Uni Hamburg ab Hausbruch.
http://www.rg-uni-hamburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=535&Itemid=1
Harburger Berge sind der Hammer! Mehr Mtb strecke geht im Norden nicht.


----------



## steezie (10. Februar 2015)

ja ich weiß, allerding kann ich diese we nicht, da meine Frau nicht da ist und die kurze ist eben noch zu kurz um mitzufahren
aber generell würde mich Harburger Berge schon reizen. müssen wir dann mal ab Frühjahr in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. Februar 2015)

Ja, hattest du erzählt. Sooooo alt bin ich nun auch noch nicht.
Ich kann ebenfalls nicht. Hatte aber an Ingo und Jo gedacht.


----------



## steezie (10. Februar 2015)

so Olli,
damit du mal schon weißt, wie das später mal  ausssehen muss


----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. Februar 2015)

Wie darf ich das verstehen? Meinst, das im Bezug auf meine Tochter?
Oder, dass mir demnächst die Jugend  weg fahren wird?
Gib es zu! Das war ne Anspielung auf den miesen Schnitt am Sonntag...


----------



## steezie (10. Februar 2015)

sowohl als auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. Februar 2015)

Jetzt bin ich deprimiert!


----------



## steezie (10. Februar 2015)

ja, ich kann dir sagen..... spätestens ab vierzig gehts rapide bergab. Aber man kommt drüber weg 
Spass machts trotzdem mit der Kurzen auch wenn die mich irgendwann stehen lassen wird
Denke mal, in absehbarer Zeit wird unsere Trainigsgruppe dann Verstärkung bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. Februar 2015)

Klingt nicht verkehrt. Ich hab da grad Bilder und Visionen... Kids gerechte Sommertour zum See, Grill raus, Bierchen auf...herrlich!
Ingo hat doch auch Nachwuchs...Muss ich gleich mal Marco anrufen, ob der nicht meint, dass er so langsam mal nachziehen will.


----------



## steezie (10. Februar 2015)

hört sich gut an. da bin ich dabei. 

müssen wir dann nur noch überlegen, wer den Kasten Bier auf Rücken nimmt.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. Februar 2015)

Na ich muss schon den Kinderhänger ziehen...Kannst dir also schon mal nen Gepäckträger für dein Bike zulegen.


----------



## steezie (10. Februar 2015)

hast auch recht. kann langsam mal über son Altherrenfahrrad nachdenken mit E-Antrieb. Da ist son Teil bestimmt schon Serienausstattung


----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. Februar 2015)

Hab hier noch ein altes Klapprad stehen...Da kannst schon mal von der Sitzposition her Maß nehmen. Ingo der Akkupapst knuspert dir dann da den Antrieb dran und schon geht's los


----------



## steezie (10. Februar 2015)

so, muss die Kurze ins Bett bringen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (12. Februar 2015)

Moin Leude,

mal wieder was von mir. Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spass letztes We. Ich habe gesehen, dass ich am 21/22 auch nicht kann ;-( Meine Frau ist an diesem We nicht da und ich hab die Kids. Naja, hilft nix.

Heute war ich mal ne schnelle Runde unterwegs mein neues Gadget zu testen ;-) ich hab mir’n Camelback geleistet, den da. Sehr coole Sache ich war ca. 40 km unterwegs mit ca. 1,5 Liter Wasser und noch ein bissel  Kleinkram dabei. Der Camelback sitzt prima, schlackert nicht rum und das Wasser war auch nicht so kalt wie in der Buttel 
Jetzt bekomme ich auch endlich Pumpe und Flickzeug und ne Powerbar immer mit.

An diesem We könnte ich und würde auch die octf mit fahren. Wer kommt mit? Müssten uns bis morgen anmelden wegen des Tracks. Anpeilen würde ich die 60. Danach bin ich sicher Tot 

Olli, wenn du mit kommst, bring ich dir den Akku mit.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (12. Februar 2015)

Muss zu meinem grossen Bedauern leider passen. HaBe's holen wir aber definitiv nach. Nur dieses We bin ich im Haushalt verplant. Hilft alles nix. Kann mich nicht ewig drücken.


----------



## dtail (12. Februar 2015)

Ok, verstehe. Dann dreh ich die Runde, die wir schon mal zu zweit gefahren sind. Kann dir dann den Akku auch vorbei bringen. Sind auch ca. 60km also ist der Sonntag gerettet ;-)


----------



## Deleted 317134 (12. Februar 2015)

Also wenn ich du wäre, würde ich die ctf fahren. Was gibt's geileres als Harburger Berge?


----------



## steezie (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ingo,
sorry, aber diese we muss ich leider passen. Muss mein Kind hüten. Kann dem Olli allerdings nur zustimmen. Nutz die Chance und fahr mit.


----------



## dtail (13. Februar 2015)

So, das hab ich jetzt davon, ich hab mich angemeldet für die 60km Runde 
Muss ich morgen erst mal meinen Radträger aus der Garage fummeln und schauen, ob noch alles komplett ist.
Wir bestimmt lustig, aber total anstrengend.
Ich berichte am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (13. Februar 2015)

ach, wird dir nicht leid tun. glaub mir. 60km HaBe sind nicht ohne. Letzte Woche im Sachsenwald war auch schon etwas anders als Kattenberg. Aber Olli ist ja langsam gefahren, so dass ich gut hinterher kam.....  Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall vieeeeeeeeeeeeelll Spass.
Dann lass mal hören am Sonntag


----------



## steezie (14. Februar 2015)

da, meinTöchterlein steht auf fette Reifen....






von wem hat sie das nur......


----------



## Deleted 317134 (14. Februar 2015)

Wie cool ist das denn bitteschön?


----------



## steezie (14. Februar 2015)

hammer oder?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (14. Februar 2015)

Mega der Hammer!


----------



## dtail (15. Februar 2015)

Ja, da kannst du mit deinen 2.5ern einpacken Steffen .
Sehr cool.


----------



## steezie (15. Februar 2015)

ja ich füchte auch....... ich brauch brauch was breiteres!!


----------



## dtail (15. Februar 2015)

Moinsen

So, bin ich wieder da. Hat Spass gemacht aber war auch ganz schön anstrengend.
Eine kleine Bilanz. 64km 4 Stunden getreten und kaputte Beine ;-)
Gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall. Zum einen habe ich jetzt die Tracks ;-)
und zum zweiten habe ich das danach bekommen:









Ich habe eine Cam mitlaufen lassen, wenn ich das mal gesichtet habe stelle ich mal ein paar Impressionen online.
Bis dahin, ich geh mich hinlegen…..


----------



## steezie (15. Februar 2015)

na da hat sich doch das Aufstehen gelohnt. bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Bilder


----------



## dtail (16. Februar 2015)

Moinsen. So, hier mal ein kleiner Clip vom Sonntag.






Die Cam war am Lenker montiert ohne Stabilisierung. Das nächste Video mache ich dann mit Bildstabilisierung  Das geht dann aber auf den Blickwinkel.
Und am Helm werde ich noch testen, vlt. hält mein Kopf ruhiger als mein Lenker.
Da es zu viel Material war hab ich hin und wieder mal bissel schnell gespult.
Leider ist die Musik nicht so prall, aber Lizenztechnisch hat man da nicht so die Wahl.

Au jeden Fall freue ich mich schon, wenn wir die Strecke noch mal in kleiner Runde abfahren.
Es ging in der Gruppe, in der ich war für meine Verhältnisse recht knackig voran. Wir kamen auf einen Schnitt von ca. 15,5km/h, wobei das letzte Drittel schon ganz schön langsam und schwer ging.
Unsere Gruppe war 5-Mann groß und hatte zwei schnelle Jungs, die leider auch den Guide gespielt haben. Die letzten 10 km haben wir die dann auch weg geschickt, da sie ihre Aufgabe als Guide nicht so hinbekommen haben. An dem Depot nach 32 km waren wir ganze 7 Minuten… und so richtig gewartet haben die leider auch nicht. Ich hab aber gelernt, dass ich den Guide auch locker hätte machen können.

Im letzten Drittel war ich dann so durch, das ich auch hin und wieder vom Rad musste…  keine Körner mehr in den Beinen 

Spaß hat’s trotzdem gemacht und bissel Schmerz gehört ja dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (16. Februar 2015)

na das schaut doch gut aus. sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal in Angriff nehmen die Strecke. 
Ja einige scheinen den Sinn einer CTF nicht ganz zu verstehen. Ein wenig Rücksicht auf andere in der Gruppe sollte schon sein.
Aber 7 min Pause.... war ja fast wie am Drive Inn


----------



## LukeBMC (17. Februar 2015)

Moin Ingo,

tolles Video. Hab nun ne klare Vorstellung was da so abgeht. Meine Körner wären wohl  ab 30 km am Ende gewesen. Gut das ich nochmal gekniffen habe. Arbeite daran ...
In kleiner Runde nochmal ..... Da bin ich dabei


----------



## dtail (18. Februar 2015)

Moin Jo,

ja, das holen wir mal nach. Kommendes WE kann ich nicht. Am 28. auch nicht, aber am 1.3. kann ich wieder. Zum eingewöhnen würde ich die Kattenberg-Runde noch mal fahren, das sind nur 47km in flach . Vlt kommt ja auch mein Nachbar mal mit. Danach gerne in die Harburger Berge.


----------



## LukeBMC (19. Februar 2015)

Moin Ingo,

1.3 passt - bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Kattenberg 47 Km ist optimal.
Bis dann .....

Wer macht noch mit ?


----------



## dtail (19. Februar 2015)

Cool,

also ich bin natürlich nicht festgelegt auf Kattenberg. Ich hab hauch hier ne 40er Runde... Brenner Moor,Nütschau und bissel Grabau.
Oder die Runde, die ich mit Olli mal gefahren bin. Gibt von OD aus ca. 60 km. Oder wer anders hat was schönes auf dem Zettel...


----------



## steezie (20. Februar 2015)

Hi Olli,
na wie schaut es aus bei dir wg. Sonntag??

@dtai: also wenn ihr nach dem Mittag los fahrt, würd ich mal pauschal sagen, dass ich dabei bin.


----------



## dtail (20. Februar 2015)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass meine Frau am Sonntag um 16:30 weg muss und ich da wieder zu hause sein muss.
Also eher früh als spät los fahren. @steezie Es wird um 11 gegessen ;-)
Oder ich klink mich halt früher aus.


----------



## steezie (20. Februar 2015)

ja bei uns auch.............. Frühstück zumindest  

na wenn nicht melde ich mich kurzfristig über Handy und sag Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (21. Februar 2015)

Hey Jungs, 

dieses WE bin ich def. raus. Ich glaub da ist die fiese Grippe im Anflug. Fühl mich matschig und schlapp.
Meine Frau ist eben grad losgeradelt. Kurze Runde um Bargteheide (30 Km) um mal wieder rein zu kommen. Ich sitz derweil hier und mach den Babysitter. Verrückte Welt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (21. Februar 2015)

hey Olli,
na dann erhole dich mal gut. Werde dann morgen mal NMS unter die Räder nehmen und Bericht erstatten.


----------



## dtail (21. Februar 2015)

Hast du das gut Steffen .
Viel Spaß dir morgen und dir Olli gute Besserung.
Wenn das mit Kattenberg nix wird hätte ich das in petto:


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. Februar 2015)

Nur mal so als Ideenbeitrag....
sehr traillastig, teils tiefer Boden. rund 32 km, die ich jederzeit auf bis zu 130 Km erweitern könnte, ohne das der Asphaltanteil drastisch steigen würde.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. Februar 2015)

Um 68 Km erweitert, sähe das dann so aus!


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. Februar 2015)

oder nochmal 40 Km ran
Alle drei Schleifen zusammen müssten so bei 120 Km liegen...
Auf jeden Fall alles insgesamt schöne Strecken, bei denen Ortschaften nur zur Verpflegungsaufnahme angekratzt werden.


----------



## steezie (23. Februar 2015)

So Jungs,

ich kann euch folgendes berichten: Super Strecke bei herrlichem Wetter. Es ging viel durch den Wald auf engen Wegen. Der Boden war sehr weich und stellenweise sogar extrem schlammig. Hab mich im nachhinein doch etwas geärgert, dass ich die schmalen Jungs drauf hatte. Auf den stellenweisen recht knackigen Anstiegen stand ich so maches Mal mit durchdrehendem Hinterrad. Die wenigen Cyclocrosser haben stellenweise dolle geflucht. Unser Guide hat einen filmreifen Überschlag hingelegt. Aber gottseidank, wie auch bei den anderen Stürzen, nix passiert. Das Tandem war auch wieder dabei. Das die beiden diese schmalen Pfade geschafft haben.... echt Respekt. Tempo war gut, mussten allerdings doch desöfteren warten, da sich die Gruppe doch teilweise sehr weit auseinander zog. Rückweg war recht flott, so dass die hinteren eine Abkürzung genommen haben, so dass doch dann gemeinsamer Zieleinlauf war. Kann ich also für nächste jahr nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (23. Februar 2015)

Hatte gar nicht erwartet, dass in NMS so gute Strecken zu finden sind. Hoffe du hast uns den Track mitgebracht?!?


----------



## steezie (23. Februar 2015)

na aber sicher doch. war auch sehr überrascht. Fand die Strecke technisch viel anspruchsvoller als neulich in Aumühle, da es hier wirklich durch den Wald ging und nicht nur Forstautobahn.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (23. Februar 2015)

DANN müssen wir aber mal auf eigene Faust nach Aumühle!!!! Denn die CTF war ein Witz (besonders der Rückweg) im Bezug auf die Möglichkeiten vor Ort. Hab allerdings erfahren, dass Teile der Strecke anders geplant waren, es aber behördliche Auflage war die Autobahn zu nutzen.
Bin auf der Ecke nicht ganz so vertraut. War schon paar mal mit Jan da. Der kennt da richtig satte Trails. Hatte aber weder GPS dabei, noch die Möglichkeit mir alles zu merken. (War mit dem Versuch beschäftigt an seinem Hinterrad zu bleiben).
Den Billetrail hattest du ja bereits mal angesprochen...fieses und fast endloses Ding. Ohne Fully fieses Po-Aua oder 2 h Wiegetritt!
Ich könnt ja mal schauen, ob sich im Netz ein Track finden lässt? Oder wir klinken uns mal bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren ein und fragen nach nem Track.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (23. Februar 2015)

Hab grad mal alte Emails durchforstet. Wusste doch, der Jan hat mir mal´nen Track geschickt. Da ist in jedem Fall der Billetrail mit drin. Und den fiesen Hanheider Turm glaube ich auch und auch die Krim, die wir auch bei der CTF gefahren sind. Den ein oder anderen netten Trail hat er auch dabei, wobei natürlich längst nicht alles was es im Sachsenwald zu fahren gäbe.



Hin und Rückweg etwa 80 Km.



Oder kann ich euch vllt doch für die 198 Km als Mehrtagestour zum Bungsberg begeistern? 



Wir sind die wirklich tolle Strecke (mit Schlenker für Übernachtung) von 220 Km gefahren und ich bereue keinen Einzigen.
Jan hat darüber berichtet. Lohnt sich zu lesen und macht ja vllt Appetit?


----------



## steezie (24. Februar 2015)

na dann lass uns mal den Billetrail machen im Frühjahr. Das es bei der CTF Probleme mit der Strecke gab, hab ich auch irgendwo gelesen.
Mehrtagestour   weiß nicht, ob ich soo lange von zu Hause wegbleiben mag


----------



## dtail (24. Februar 2015)

@REKIBNIATNUOM coole Tracks, hab ich auf jeden Fall mal Bock die in Angriff zu nehmen.

Für dieses We wird’s aber wahrscheinlich eine kürzere Runde. Ich bin noch in Verhandlung mit meinen Nachbarn und da siehts im Moment nach Abflug ca. 10Uhr und ca. 3 Stunden rund um BO aus. Ich werde ggf. dann noch was dran hängen, aber Anreise mit Auto etc. wird wohl nix.


----------



## LukeBMC (24. Februar 2015)

rund um BO wär für mich auch O.K.
Sonntag wirds wohl regnen. Nicht so schöööön ... 
Wär Samstag gleiche Zeit eine Alternative ?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich hab am Sonntag die Hütte voll. Mir bleibt also nur der Samstag. BO hatte ich in der letzten Zeit allerdings zu häufig unter den Stollen, als das ich da echtes Interesse verkünden könnte. Derzeit trag ich mich mit dem Gedanken Richtung Wittenborn und Wahlstedt aufzubrechen.


----------



## LukeBMC (24. Februar 2015)

Hi Olli,

also auch Segeberger Forst dabei ?
Wär ne gute Alternative für mich.


----------



## dtail (24. Februar 2015)

Moin,

ok, Samstag bin ich raus. Da helfe ich bei einem Umzug...
Dann macht ihr mal ne Runde am Samstag und ich check den Sonntag ab.
Aber bei der nächsten grossen Runde bin ich dabei, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (25. Februar 2015)

LukeBMC schrieb:


> Hi Olli,
> 
> also auch Segeberger Forst dabei ?
> Wär ne gute Alternative für mich.


Hi,
jupp, ehem. Übungsplatz und dann rüber Richtung Wahlstedt, Reitwege schreddern...





dtail schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ok, Samstag bin ich raus. Da helfe ich bei einem Umzug...
> Dann macht ihr mal ne Runde am Samstag und ich check den Sonntag ab.
> Aber bei der nächsten grossen Runde bin ich dabei, versprochen.


All right!


----------



## LukeBMC (25. Februar 2015)

Hi Olli,

bin dabei......
Dann fehlt mir nur noch der Treffpunkt und die Zeit ...
Wohne ja in Nütschau - kannst mich aufgabeln, bzw. kann mich irgendwo  auf deiner Fluglinie  in den Track einklinken ...
Koordinaten reichen mir ....


----------



## Deleted 317134 (25. Februar 2015)

In Wahlstedt super Verpflegungsmöglichkeit. Danach ist Tracktreue eher Nebensache. Gibt viele Singletrail Reitwege, die selbst in meiner Reitkarte nicht eingezeichnet sind. Auch die Bunkeranlagen aus dem II Weltkrieg sind cool. Bzw. deren Versorgungswege, die damals so tief in den Boden gegraben wurden, dass man quasi unterhalb der Grasnabe fährt.


----------



## LukeBMC (25. Februar 2015)

Ein möglicher Treffpunkt wäre Blumendorf - Radweg alter Bahndamm , Unterführung A21 ? (Danach gehts wohl halb rechts quer über den Acker nach Grabau ...)
Zeit ?


----------



## dtail (26. Februar 2015)

Cool, JETZT bin ich neidisch... viel Spass euch.
@REKIBNIATNUOM kann ich den Track haben?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (26. Februar 2015)

LukeBMC schrieb:


> Ein möglicher Treffpunkt wäre Blumendorf - Radweg alter Bahndamm , Unterführung A21 ? (Danach gehts wohl halb rechts quer über den Acker nach Grabau ...)
> Zeit ?


 ja, kenn ich. Gute Wahl. Schlag mal ne Zeit vor! Sind 96 km. Das wird ein harter, langer Ritt. Sollten nicht zu spät los.




dtail schrieb:


> Cool, JETZT bin ich neidisch... viel Spass euch.
> @REKIBNIATNUOM kann ich den Track haben?



Selbstverständlich. Musst mit per pn mal deine e Müll Adresse schicken.


----------



## LukeBMC (26. Februar 2015)

Hi Olli,

Waaaasssss 96 km - da muss ich ja jetzt schon unters Sauerstoffzelt ...

Samstag 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Falls ich schwächel muss ich eben vorher aussteigen....
Mal sehen was ich drauf habe ...


----------



## Deleted 317134 (26. Februar 2015)

Keine Sorge. Die werden mir auch weh tun. Aber von nix kommt nix.


----------



## LukeBMC (26. Februar 2015)

für training, tuning und doping ist es wohl zu spät ....
@dtail Ingo - ist das nicht *die *Ausrede um sich vorm Umzug zu drücken
@steezie - Steffen - wie siehts aus ?
denke geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (26. Februar 2015)

na Jo, hättest mal lieber die 52km in Neumünster nehmen sollen. 
Aber na ja, wenn Olli wieder so langsam schleicht wie in Aumühle, wirst du sicher mithalten können   
Diese We muss ich mal wieder was mit meiner Tochter machen. Vielleicht schaffe ich am Nachmittag eine kleine Runde. Hört sich aber echt super an. Viel Spass euch beiden


----------



## Deleted 317134 (26. Februar 2015)

War ich in Aumühle echt so schlecht unterwegs?  shit, ich muss echt was tun!!!!!
Aber Samstag darf es gern piano werden. 100 Km mit dem MTB tun schon auf der Straße weh....


----------



## LukeBMC (28. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs,

hier meine heutige kleine Leidensgeschichte.
Bin bei Wahlstedt ausgestiegen. So manche Steigung und die tiefen nassen Trails haben meine Körner schnell verbraucht.
Als Olli noch am Anfang die Klingberg Schotterpiste hochdonnerte dachte ich noch "heute stirbts du" Danach gings aber ganz gut .... Die noch über 60 ab Wahlstedt waren für mich nicht machbar. Danke Olli, das du mich mitschleppen wolltest.
Hatte dann am Ende 53 km und 19,1 als Schnitt (Asphalt Rücktour) auf der Uhr. Damit kann ich gut leben.

War ne super Runde und das Wetter war Top.
Olli ist noch unterwegs ....
Alles was über 60 geht lass ich erstmal aus.

Möchte die Idee von Aumühle nochmal aufnehmen ...
Was haltet ihr von Sonntag 22.3. Wäre super wenn alle dabei sein könnten ......

PS: das mit angeblichen 15' er Schnitt halte ich ab sofort für ein Gerücht oder einen technischen Fehler ..


----------



## Deleted 317134 (28. Februar 2015)

Schön zu lesen, dass Jo heil nach Hause kam. Bin auch zurück. Beine tun weh wie die Sau. Ich muss dringend öfter fahren.

Stimmt Jo, den 15 ér Schnitt hab ich auch nicht gewuppt.
104,55 Km sagt das Navi. Schnitt in Bewegung 18,9. Schnitt ges. 14,7. Höchstgeschw. 46,4. Zeit in Bewegung 05.31. Standzeiten 01.36

Den Track hat es leider etwas gestückelt. Ein paar Verbindungsaussetzer und später leerer Akkus sei dank. Musste in Bockhorn Batterien an der Tanke kaufen...Wucher!!! Von der eigentlich geplanten Route bin ich frei Schnauze abgewichen. Einige Wege waren wegen Holzarbeiten gesperrt. Andere wegen ihnen unpassierbar. Hinter Wahlstedt hab ich auch die ehem. Versorgungsgräben umschifft. Da stand das Wasser Knöcheltief. War trotzdem super!

22.03.15 werd ich versuchen freizuhalten!!! Müsst mich bitte gelegentlich dran erinnern!


----------



## dtail (28. Februar 2015)

Respekt Jo, dass das du dich von Olli jagen lassen hast . 
Freut mich, dass ihr einen super Tag hattet. Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter morgen noch ein wenig mit spielt.


----------



## dtail (1. März 2015)

Moinsen.

So, ich war jetzt doch noch ne Runde mit meinem Nachbarn los. Wetter war so lala(Regen und viel Wind) und entsprechend kurz waren wir unterwegs.
Naja, besser als gar nix. Vor allem hab ich jetzt wieder ein voll eingesautes Bike und muss wieder putzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (1. März 2015)

Hallo Ingo,

so hab mal Fuhrparkinventur gemacht, was alles so weg soll:




Das BMX hat vor dem Sattel gemessen eine Überstandshöhe von 45 cm bei ner Sitzrohrlänge von 20 cm. Das Scott mit 20' hat ne Überstandshöhe von 54 Cm jeweils vor dem Sattel gemessen. Ist also wirklich nicht sehr groß. Hat meine Tochter mit 4 bekommen. Ansonsten gerne mal vorbeikommen und ansehen.


----------



## dtail (2. März 2015)

Moin Steffen,

danke für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast. Ich war mit meinem Sohn vor ca. einer Woche auch in HH Bikes gucken. Ich hab mal ein Fatbike probiert  und Hagen hab ich versucht auf ein MTB zu bekommen. Leider ist er noch was zu klein und ich muss noch ein wenig warten. Durch Zufall bin ich jetzt aber an ein 18 Zoll Rad mit 3 Gängen gekommen und hab zugeschlagen.
Das Scott wäre vlt. in einem halben Jahr interessant.


----------



## steezie (2. März 2015)

Fatbike... mensch Ingo gewöhn dir mal nicht das naschen an!!

Kein Problem. Das Scott wird erst ab Herbst frei, wenn es dann endlich das neue Bike gibt. Nervt mich schon pausenlos das Kind. Ansonsten bei Interesse oder anderweitigen Interessenten gerne melden.


----------



## dtail (3. März 2015)

@steezie na naschen ist ja noch erlaubt  ich hab sogar von einem knapp 5k schweren 29er gekostet, aber ich bin irgendwie zu klein für so große Räder  aber XX1 Schaltung hat was, sehr lecker.

So, ich habe gerade meinen Notdienst zu Gunsten des 22.3. getauscht. Heißt, dieses We ist nix mit biken, aber die Wochenenden danach geht was


----------



## LukeBMC (3. März 2015)

Moin,

@steezie Steffen: wie siehts aus ? Aumühle Sonntag 22.3
Olli hat schon ein Kreuzchen im Kalender gemacht und Ingo hat den Notdienst getauscht.

Dies war die 2014 Strecke ..
http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/1982588-endspurt-ctf/

Olli hat womöglich noch was besseres in Arbeit .....


----------



## steezie (3. März 2015)

Hallo Jo,

also prinzipiell schon. Kann aber jetzt noch nicht genau sagen, ob es klappt. Allerdings sollten wir uns an Ollis Vorschlag (Billetrail) halten. Hab auch schon wieder die dicken Mädchen drauf für schweres Gelände


----------



## LukeBMC (5. März 2015)

Moin,

Also eher sowas CTF Hammaburg Billetrail
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jgfexgtpbqzmpypt
Hab auch schon mal Reifenwechsel durchgeführt ... Richtig "dicke Mädchen" hab ich aber gar nicht ...
Mal abwarten was Olli noch in Petto hat ...


----------



## dtail (5. März 2015)

So, ich hab das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin ne Runde gefahren. Am We kann ich ja nicht.
Jetzt bin ich platt und mag nicht mehr...
Ich bin die Runde, die Olli und ich Silvester gefahren sind noch mal gefahren. Diesmal hab ich die 60km in 3 Stunden geschafft. Das Stück im Grabauer Wald hat mich wieder gekillt... knöcheltiefer Schlamm.
Naja, am We muss ich dann halt putzen und eine neue Kette wartet auf ihren Einbau. Diese jetzt hat ca. 600km fast nur Schlamm und Wasser hinter sich.
Da war ich:


----------



## steezie (11. März 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

wollt mal fragen wegen dem 22.3. Habt ich schon mal ne Uhrzeit geplant, wann wir starten wollen? Müsste so gegen 16.oo Uhr wieder daheim sein.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (12. März 2015)

Ich muss mal gucken, ob ich bis dahin schon wieder auf´nem Sattel sitzen kann. Ich hatte gestern einen kleinen chirugischen Eingriff...
Im Zweifelsfall komm ich aber an die Strecke und reich euch die Getränke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukeBMC (12. März 2015)

Hi Jungs,

wegen mir gerne früh. Start vor Ort 10 uhr ... Oder so
wir können ja auch noch mal verschieben - damit Olli mit kann
Ziel war ja das wir ALLE dabei sind ...
Olli - das hört sich ja gar nicht so gut an ...
Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 317134 (13. März 2015)

LukeBMC schrieb:


> wir können ja auch noch mal verschieben - damit Olli mit kann
> Ziel war ja das wir ALLE dabei sind ...
> Olli - das hört sich ja gar nicht so gut an ...
> Gute Besserung


Alles gut. Danke. 
Allerdings wird es bis zur endgültigen Heilung vermutlich noch etwas dauern. Ich klinke mich einfach bei der nächsten Tour mit ein.
Ich werd gleich mal den Track basteln!


----------



## Deleted 317134 (14. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit diesen zwei Schleifen?
Die kurze gelbe (11,9 Km) führt über den Hahnheider Berg. Knackiger Aufstieg mit leicht tückischer Abfahrt.
Die längere  (38,8 Km) hat einen Anteil Teer und Waldautobahn zu Beginn (Beine locker machen nach dem Aufstieg), führt entlang dem bös wurzeligen Billetrail (protect your ass- ride a fully) nach Friedrichsruh. Hier können bei Bedarf die Flaschen an der Tankstelle aufgefüllt werden. Nochmal 2 Anstiege und dann locker zurück.


----------



## steezie (15. März 2015)

Hallo Olli,

das schaut doch gut aus. Was mein ihr Ingo und Jo? 
@dtail würdest du das navigieren übernehmen? Ich bin leider noch ohne GPS. Für die Strecke sollten wir dann schon um 10.00Uhr loslegen, wenn nicht sogar etwas früher.


----------



## LukeBMC (15. März 2015)

Moin,

Ja super. Da scheint doch alles dabei zu sein.
2 Schleifen find ich auch gut. 10 Uhr Start wär für mich ok.
Möglicher Treffpunkt könnte womöglich Grande Grundschule Kuddewörde sein.
Möllner Straße 3, 22958 Kuddewörde
Hoffe das Ingo den Guide macht. Als Backup könnte man mich wohl nehmen.


----------



## dtail (15. März 2015)

Moinsen.

Olli, das klingt ja nicht so pralle. Du scheinst nix auszulassen. Wünsch dir gute Besserung.
Ja, ich mach den Guide. Freu mich schon wieder mal aufs Rad zu kommen. Diesen Wochenende ist schon wieder nix geworden.

Was ich jetzt nicht ganz kapiert habe: Olli, fährst du jetzt mit am 22? Wenn nicht, bräuchte ich den Track noch.
Und den Transport müssten wir noch klären. Ich kann zwei Räder transportieren.
Ich weiss nicht, ob mein Nachbar mit kommen möchte. 
MARCO?… ich weiss, das du mit liest 
Wenn nicht, habe ich einen Platz frei.


----------



## steezie (15. März 2015)

Hallo,
also wenn geht, würd ich mich diesmal gerne mitnehmen lassen, da ich kein Auto hab an dem we


----------



## Deleted 317134 (15. März 2015)

Das wird bei mir wohl nix werden. Tendenz geht gegen Null. Track hat Ingo per Mail!


----------



## dtail (15. März 2015)

Schade Olli ;-( Ich werde deinen Akku wohl nie los ;-)

Also wenn jemand Dachhalter hat(Grundträger vorhanden) bekomme ich auch mehr mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (15. März 2015)

Dachträger müsste dann bei mir abgeholt werden....


----------



## LukeBMC (15. März 2015)

Hi Jungs,

könnte auch fahren. 2'er Träger vorhanden.
Wenn Marco mitkommt könnte ich z.B Steffen mitnehmen ...
Wenn nicht kann Steffen bei Ingo mit. Ich komme dann alleine ...


----------



## dtail (17. März 2015)

Moinsen.
So, kleines update. Marco ist raus. Und ich kann jetzt 3 Räder mit nehmen . Also fahren wir mit nur einem Auto. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch die Abfahrtszeit klären und am besten via PN. die Adressen oder wir treffen uns irgendwo.
Und packt euch was ein, was ihr auf die Sitze legen könnt. Nicht das eure Radklamotten dreckig werden


----------



## Deleted 317134 (17. März 2015)

Und nehmt bitte nen Fotoknipser mit! Wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann, möcht ich wenigstens gucken können!


----------



## steezie (17. März 2015)

Hi Ingo,

würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns irgendwo treffen so 9.00Uhr oder ggf. auch früher, damit du nur ein Ort zentral anfahren musst. Jo wohnt ja quasi um die Ecke von mir aus. Wie wäre es mit Wolkenwehe, Einfahrt zur Brücke Brenner Moor runter?

Mit nem Fotoknipser kann ich leider nicht dienen. Hab nur ne Kamera. Die ist etwas zu groß und schwer fürn Rucksack


----------



## dtail (17. März 2015)

Klingt gut 900 Wolkenwehe. Ich pack die Cam ein, die kann auch Fotos machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukeBMC (17. März 2015)

Ja das passt - Wolkenwehe 0900 geht klar ..


----------



## steezie (17. März 2015)

na dann waidmannsheil 
brauchen wir ja nur noch ordentliches Wetter


----------



## LukeBMC (17. März 2015)

Ja - Wetter sieht nicht schlecht aus. Nur etwas kühl 
Ist das der Treffpunkt ?


----------



## steezie (17. März 2015)

ja genau, vielleicht etwas weiter vorne an der Straße.


----------



## dtail (17. März 2015)

Ja, eher vorne an der Kreuzung. Prima, dann haben wir es ja. Ich bin um 9.00 da.


 
Ich rechne mal grob damit 15-16 Uhr wieder in od zu sein, da wartet dann der Grill auf mich


----------



## steezie (17. März 2015)

grillen wäre eigentlich ne gute Idee


----------



## Deleted 317134 (17. März 2015)

Grillen steht bei uns auch an. Damit könnt ihr mich nicht ärgern! 
Aber ich will auch auf´s Rad!!! (Neidfaktor hoch zehn)


----------



## LukeBMC (18. März 2015)

Ja Olli - das Leben ist echt hart 
Ich muss dafür aufs Grillen verzichten. Frau sagt "zu früh, zu kalt"


----------



## LukeBMC (22. März 2015)

Na Jungs,

das war doch mal ne Ausritt. Da hat alles gepaßt. Allein das Wetter ...herrlich. Danke an Ingo für den super Guide und die Mitnahme. Olli - das hätte dir gefallen? Teilweise tiefe Trails, Schlammlöcher und umgefallene Bäume. Und die nassen Baumwurzeln waren ein extra Herausforderung. Manche Wege unfahrbar vom Harvester versaut. Für mich teilweise grenzwertig. ich kenn das gar nicht. Die Route war aber super. Danke dafür an Olli.
Bin aber auch froh das ich durchgekommen bin.  Und gönne mir ertmal 2


----------



## dtail (23. März 2015)

Moinsen.

Da kann ich Jo zustimmen, das war ne tolle Runde und ich war endlich wieder mal auf zwei Rädern unterwegs. Das Wetter war top und der Track auch. Danke Olli!
Leider hat das mit dem Video nicht so gut geklappt wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Die Cam war diesmal auf Helm montiert. Leider zeigt die Cam zu steil nach unten und es fehlt der Horizont.
Generell ist das aber besser als am Lenker, da das Bild so nicht so stark wackelt. Am besten wäre ein Mount am Rahmen… da denk ich noch mal drüber nach.

Alles in Allem eine tolle Tour und ich könnt schon wieder. Die Anfahrt war ja auch erstaunlich kurz, so das man da auf jeden Fall noch mal hinfahren muss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (27. März 2015)

Moinsen,

ich wollte mal in den Raum stellen, dass ich am Sonntag vormittag Zeit zum fahren habe. Denke ja nicht, dass das mit dem Wetter was wird, aber wenns trocken sein sollte, werde ich nochmal los.
Ggf. auch Anreise mit dem Auto


----------



## steezie (27. März 2015)

Hi Ingo,
Lust hätte ich schon, aber werde wohl mit der jungdynamischen Mtb'in los müssen um das neue Fahrrad auszuprobieren. 






Die möchte im Übrigen auch mal mit uns "durch den Wald fahren" 
Hatte ja dem Olli schon Verstärkung unserer Trainingsgruppe angekündigt.


----------



## dtail (27. März 2015)

Cool, zumindest ist sie schon mal zu schnell für deine Kamera


----------



## steezie (27. März 2015)

ja ich fürchte, dass sie über kurz oder lang nicht nur die Kamera abhängen wird


----------



## Deleted 317134 (27. März 2015)

Steffen, hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich auch gern ein neues Rad hätte? Willst mir adoptieren??? 

Ich denke ich spreche im Namen aller, wenn ich behaupte: Verstärkung ist immer gut und gern gesehen!

Ich seh es kommen. Demnächst werd ich Touren ausarbeiten müssen, bei denen wir erst´ne kürzere Kinderrunde bis zum Spielplatz drehen (käme auch den Wiedereinsteigern Marco und Nicole entgegen) und dann anschließend Kilometer bolzen gehen! Grübel, grübel...

Wenn das Wetter doch endlich mal besser werden würde....mir schwebt da grad während des Schreibens so´ne Idde im Kopf rum....
Wie wär (sobald ich wieder sitzen kann) eine Tour mit Kind und Kegel nach Trappenkamp? Vllt sogar eine Sternfahrt mit unterschiedlichen Distanzen? In Trappenkamp könnten sich die Kiddys austoben, wir mit unseren Frauen den Grill anwerfen.


----------



## steezie (27. März 2015)

ach Olli, du hast doch schon drei Stück und außerdem will unsere Kurze kein Geschwisterchen 
Deine Idee hört sich gut an. Wir sind dabei


----------



## Deleted 317134 (6. April 2015)

Moin Leute, 

am kommenden Sonntag will und werde ich es wieder wagen und sehen, ob der Hintern schon wieder Sattelkontakt verträgt.
Marco wird nach seinen Knieproblemen das erste mal wieder im Sattel sitzen und mich begleiten.
Ebenfalls dabei sein wird Yvonne, die auch schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gefahren ist. 
Mit Hauke wird dann ein junger Mann dazu stoßen, der sich bei mir ein Rad leihen wird, um mal in unseren Sport reinzuschnuppern.

Streckenlänge und Tempo werden dementsprechend unterirdisch ausfallen. Jemand Interesse an einer Bummeltour?


----------



## LukeBMC (7. April 2015)

Hi Olli,

Bummeltour wär ja mal was ganz anderes.
Bin aber leider verdonnert endlich den Garten auf Vordermann zu bringen. 
Dafür darf ich dann Sonntag zur Belohnung ANGRILLEN

wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## dtail (7. April 2015)

Moinsen,
@LukeBMC, gestern war ein toller Tag für den Grill ;-)

Da ich jetzt auch schon eine Weile nicht mehr gefahren bin, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Und wenn Olli ne Bummeltour macht, kommen wir wahrscheinlich mit ner 60-80 km Runde mit nem 20er Schnitt davon .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (7. April 2015)

Hallo Olli,
wann willste denn los am Sonntag? wenn es passt, bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 317134 (7. April 2015)

dtail schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt auch schon eine Weile nicht mehr gefahren bin, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Und wenn Olli ne Bummeltour macht, kommen wir wahrscheinlich mit ner 60-80 km Runde mit nem 20er Schnitt davon .





steezie schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> wann willste denn los am Sonntag? wenn es passt, bin ich dabei


Würd mich freuen. Eine Uhrzeit ham wa noch nicht festgelegt. An der Strecke arbeite ich nachher...
Keine Sorge! Mit Bummeltour meine ich wirklich bummeln! Wäre vllt auch was für Steffens Nachwuchs. Kleine Runde wird so bei knapp unter 30 Km liegen. Die größere vermutlich so um und bei 50 Km. Der Schnitt wird mit Sicherheit unter 15 Km/h liegen.


----------



## steezie (7. April 2015)

die Kurze ist bei der Oma. Ferien halt. Wird sie sich bestimmt ärgern, dass sie nicht dabei sein kann.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (8. April 2015)

Gibt es zeitlich bei Euch irgendwelche Einschränkungen????? Ansonsten wär´s doch klassen, wenn wir die Wärme der Mittagssonne mitnehmen könnten, oder?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (8. April 2015)




----------



## dtail (9. April 2015)

Moin. 

Geht ja bei dir irgendwo los? Dann würde ich vorschlagen Start um und bei 10-11?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (10. April 2015)

10.00 Uhr hört sich gut an. Dann sind wir zum Mittag wieder zu hause


----------



## Deleted 317134 (10. April 2015)

10 Uhr ist klasse! Mittags zurück...ich weiß nicht. Ich pack mir lieber´nen Riegel ein! 

Ja genau. Die blaue Route beginnt am Bahnhof. Sind knapp 28 km. Mehr schaffen einige der Teilnehmer am Sonntag def. nicht.
Wer dann Bock auf mehr hat, kann sich dann zwischenzeitlich ausklinken und die gelbe Runde mitnehmen.
Beide Strecken für Anfänger ausgelegt. Somit meist leichtes Geläuf, teils Asphalt. Kinderrunde eben!


----------



## steezie (10. April 2015)

Hallo Olli,
sorry. Wo am Bahnhof?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (11. April 2015)

Bahnhof Kupfermühle. Als Adresse für dein Navi kannst du auch Bahnhofstr. 1 ; 22967 Tremsbüttel eingeben. Das hat bei Ingo letztes mal jedenfalls geklappt.


----------



## dtail (11. April 2015)

Also ich werde so 915-920 hier in BO los fahren und dann die alte Bahntrasse nehmen. Da können wir uns ja gemeinsam warm fahren Steffen.


----------



## steezie (11. April 2015)

Hallo Ingo.

können wir gerne machen. Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## dtail (11. April 2015)

Am Kurpark 25, 23843 Bad Oldesloe 9.30 ?


----------



## steezie (11. April 2015)

passt


----------



## dtail (16. April 2015)

Moin Leude,
ich wollte mal hören, wie die Planungen fürs Wochenende aussehen.
Ich habe vor am Samstag oder Sonntag vormittag ne runde drehen. 
Ich könnte mir den Billetrail noch mal vorstellen.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## steezie (17. April 2015)

Hi Ingo,
Billetrail würd ich gerne mitmachen. Aber wir holen am we unser Kind ab von der Oma
Von daher wirds wohl nur ne mini Hausrunde am Sonntag Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukeBMC (17. April 2015)

Hi Ingo,

ich wär dabei würde aber eher eine kürzere Strecke bevorzugen.
Die können wir dann aber mit Vollgas fahren.

CTF Hammaburg Billetrail
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jgfexgtpbqzmpypt


----------



## Deleted 317134 (17. April 2015)

Moin. WE sieht gut aus. 30 Km wären mir offen gestanden aber etwas wenig.


----------



## LukeBMC (17. April 2015)

Ja gut - dann könnt ihr ja nochmal die Runde vom letzten Mal nehmen.
Ich mach dann was kleines vor Ort.


----------



## steezie (17. April 2015)

na Olli,
mir scheint, deine "Eingewöhnphase" ist seit letzten Sonntag schon wieder vorbei, oder?


----------



## dtail (17. April 2015)

jetzt wirds kompliziert...  Ich kann Sonntag nur kurz(Vormittag), oder halt am Samstag Vormittag bevor ich den Grill anschmeisse 
Die Streckenlänge ist mir wurscht.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (17. April 2015)

Die Strecke vom letzten mal war ja zweigeteilt. Einmal 11 und 35 Kilometer, oder so!?!
Könnt man reverse fahren und Jo lässt dann u.U. die letzte Schleife weg?
Tag und Zeit sind mir Wurscht.

Und ja, die Eingewöhnung ist abgeschlossen. Zwangsweise. 
Am 1. Mai warten die 123 Km nach Travemünde auf mich.... kurz darauf ist Night on Bike. Wird Zeit für Training!


----------



## LukeBMC (18. April 2015)

Moin,

hab mich mit der kleinen Runde vor Ort arrangiert.
Dann kann ich am WE noch einiges erledigen.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß - das nächste Mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## dtail (18. April 2015)

Na toll, ich wollte mich gerade auf deine Seite schlagen Jo. 
den ganzen Tag hab ich auch nicht Zeit. Wollte spätestens heute um 10 los. Für mich wären auch 35km ok.
Aber wenn du raus bist: Olli, ich kann dich abholen. 
Gib mir via PN ne Adresse und ich bin so ~1030 bei dir Tracks hast du ja.
Ich geh erst mal schnell Brötchen holen.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (18. April 2015)

Das ja jetzt doof gelaufen.
Nachdem ich gestern nix mehr gehört hab, bin ich heute morgen, in der Annahme, dass es vor mittag eh nix werden wird/kann, nicht so sehr rechtzeitig aus dem Bett gekrabbelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (18. April 2015)

Moin Leude,

so, bin wieder zu Hause. Leer wars im Sachsenwald. Ich hab ganze 2 MTB’ler getroffen.
Bin die gleiche Strecke von vor 4 Wochen noch mal gefahren, wieder falsch rum 
Diesmal hab ich für die 53km 2:45 gebraucht plus 20 min Pause. Jetzt bin ich platt, werfe noch ein Streichholz Richtung Grill und mach ein Bier auf 

Sorry Olli! Tut mir leid, das nächste mal *versprochen*


----------



## LukeBMC (18. April 2015)

Moin Jungs,

Ja blöd gelaufen. Aber es kann ja nicht immer alles wie am Schnürchen klappen.
Ingo 2:45 ist aber echt ne super Zeit für die Strecke 
Mittags hat's mich dann gepackt. Bin einfach los und habe mich in diesen CTF Hammaburg Billetrail gestürtzt. Hatte aber noch den Schlagentrail Nähe Friedrichsruh eingebaut. (33,3 KM)
War am Ende ganz schön kaputt. Muss erstmal bei längeren Trails passen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jgfexgtpbqzmpypt

War ne super Runde. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Nächtes Mal fahren wir wieder zusammen


----------



## steezie (18. April 2015)

Hallo Jungs,
also ich hab heut für 300km nur 2:30 gebraucht auf der Autobahn  und ich war kein bischen kaputt!


----------



## dtail (19. April 2015)

Moinsen,

wer hat denn Lust die Woche mal Abends eine kleine Feierabendrunde zu drehen? 
Vlt. 18.00 Uhr rum und dann auch gerne ne kürzere um die 20-30km.
Mir würde Dienstag oder Mittwoch gut passen.


----------



## LukeBMC (20. April 2015)

Moin,

in der Woche ist es bei mir immer unsicher weger der Arbeit ....
Aber Dienstag 18:00 könnte klappen.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. April 2015)

Auch unter der Woche mal los klingt super. Gerne auch regelmäßig. Aber auch bei mir variieren die Arbeitszeiten stark. Daher würd ich mich dann immer spontan einklinken wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (30. April 2015)

Moin Leude,

Ich wollte mal für den Sonntag in die Runde fragen. Ich müsste mal wieder. 
Ab nächster Woche bin ich auch wieder für eine Feierabendrunde zu haben (außer Montag).

Olli, dir wünsch ich morgen viel Spaß!


----------



## LukeBMC (1. Mai 2015)

Moin Jungs,

muss Sonntag arbeiten. Auch sonst aktuell wenig Zeit.
Wir haben uns völlig ungeplant ein Wohnmobil gekauft und viel um die Ohren.
Hat jemand Lust auf 1 Woche Ferienhaus Dänemark Blavand 16-23.5.
Da ist sogar ne permanete MTB Strecke. Suche You Toube Blavand MTB
400€ incl. Endreinigung statt 553. Wir werden mit dem WoMo unterwegs sein ...
http://www.schultz-houstrup.dk/ferienhauser/ferienhaus?lod=591


----------



## steezie (1. Mai 2015)

Hi Ingo,
was haste denn so geplant?


----------



## dtail (1. Mai 2015)

Moin.

Eigentlich gar nix. Wenn ich alleine bin fahr ich vlt. die kattenberg Runde noch mal. Bin aber auch offen für andere Strecken. Anfahrt mit dem Auto auch kein Thema. Also ab 40km wären schon schön. Thempo, altersentsprechend


----------



## steezie (1. Mai 2015)

wann willste denn los? 40km hören sich gut an. hab heute nur 38,5 geschafft  Billetrail wäre auch schön oder?


----------



## dtail (1. Mai 2015)

Vormittag? Ich bin flexibel.
Billetrail gerne. Wir können ja auch die 33 von Jo mal austesten und noch ein zwei km dran hängen nach Bedarf?


----------



## steezie (1. Mai 2015)

ja gerne, sag an wann und wo.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (2. Mai 2015)

Sorry Jungs, aber dieses WE werd ich passen. Die 130 von gestern tun doch ziemlich weh. Schnitt in Bewegung 20,9 Km/h. Das kommt davon, wenn ein Lizenzfahrer vorne in der Gruppe fährt und der Rest sich anstecken lässt. 
Über das nächste WE, oder eine "after work tour" ließe sich aber unterhalten.

@ Jo: Glückwunsch zum Neukauf!
So kurzfristig bekomme ich aber keinen Urlaub. Hab das selbe Problem übrigens über Silvester in Arrild.


----------



## dtail (2. Mai 2015)

@REKIBNIATNUOM na gut das ich nicht mit gekommen bin, da hätte ich bestimmt voll abgeloost. Ich hoffe, du hattest Spass.

@steezie Ich würde vorschlagen 09:30-10:00 los. Ich lad mir alles was ich für den Sachsenwald habe aufs Navi und dann schaun wir mal.
Treffpunkt neutral oder per PN.


----------



## steezie (2. Mai 2015)

Hi Ingo,
ok, werd dann ab 9.30 Uhr fertig sein. Kannst mich von zu Hause abholen? Adresse schick ich dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (3. Mai 2015)

So, bin wieder da. Schön wars und das Wetter war Bombe leider haben die Forstfahrzeuge einiges an Waldwegen versaut. Da sag mal noch einer, das Radfaher den Wald kaputt machen


----------



## steezie (4. Mai 2015)

doch Ingo! ich war am vortag schon mal da und bin mit meinen dicken Reifen da langgefahren....und hab die kleinen Furchen hinterlassen


----------



## steezie (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

na wie schauts aus? Jemand Lust auf ne kleine Tour morgen?


----------



## dtail (9. Mai 2015)

Moin, ich kann leider nicht. Schnupfen und Besuch.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (9. Mai 2015)

Hab für morgen eigentlich schon bissl was an Arbeiten rund ums Haus auf dem Zettel. Aber wenn wir früh starten, könnt ich mir ein paar Stunden freischaufeln.


----------



## steezie (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Olli,
was heisst bei dir früh? Zeit ist mir egal. Meine beiden Weiber sind in Urlaub gefahren und von daher kann ich machen wat ick will 
Also sag an wann und wo.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (9. Mai 2015)

Wann wird´s hell? 
Strecke? Länge? Tempo?


----------



## steezie (9. Mai 2015)

na 50 können es schon sein mit mittlerem Tempo. 9.30 Uhr ok für dich?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (9. Mai 2015)

das klingt gut. Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (9. Mai 2015)

keine Ahnung. Würde sagen, kommt darauf an wo wir hin wollen....


----------



## Deleted 317134 (9. Mai 2015)

Warst du schonmal im Beimoorwald, Stellmoorer Tunneltal und auf dem Bocksberg?


----------



## steezie (9. Mai 2015)

nö, kenne ich noch nicht. Wald hört sich aber gut an 
Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (9. Mai 2015)

Autobahnkreuz Bargteheide. Da ist ein kleiner Parkplatz.


----------



## steezie (9. Mai 2015)

ja kenn ich. Ist da direkt an der Straße ein Stück vor der Fleischerei. Muss ich dann mal morgen trainieren, das Bike in den Panda zu bekommen  Dann sehen wir uns um 9.30 Uhr.


----------



## Phil_ahb (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wohne in Ahrensburg und bin generell auch an gemeinsamen Touren interessiert. Zz ist mein Terminplan recht voll, aber sobald sich was auftut würde ich gerne mal eine Runde mit anderen Stormarneren drehen.

Ich heisse Philipp, bin 34 und bin so semi fit. Fahre täglich 22km zur Arbeit und zurück. Wirkliche Mtb Erfahrung habe ich aber eigentlich nicht. Bin ab und zu durchs Tunneltal gefahren und Richtung Großensee. 

Hoffe man sieht sich demnächst mal.
Gruß
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Philipp,

Verstärkung ist uns jederzeit gerne willkommen. Unsere Verabredungen zu Touren erfolgen oft ziemlich spontan. Also öfter mal reinschauen.


----------



## steezie (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jungs,
wie schaut's eigentlich morgen so bei euch aus? Fahrrad- oder Bollerwagentour????


----------



## Deleted 317134 (13. Mai 2015)

Also aus dem Saufalter bin ich definitiv raus!


----------



## steezie (13. Mai 2015)

also nix Bollerwagen bei dir??  aber du kannst ja mit dem Rad den Bollerwagen ziehen


----------



## Deleted 317134 (14. Mai 2015)

Nee, Besoffenenslalom ist nicht meine Disziplin. Genau die geht mir dann nämlich verloren, wenn ich sehe, wie die Spinner ihre Bierflaschen zerschlagen und liegenlassen.
Sonntag machen die Mädels eine Tour. Da hab ich Babydienst.
Samstag könnt ich mich aber sicherlich von den heimischen Pflichten freimachen.


----------



## dtail (16. Mai 2015)

Moinsen. 
Jemand spontan Lust morgen(Sonntag) ne Runde zu drehen? Vorausgesetzt, das Wetter passt.


----------



## steezie (17. Mai 2015)

Hi Ingo,
werd mit der kurzen heute nach dem Mittag ne kleine Runde drehen. Die hatte jetzt ne Woche "Entzug"


----------



## dtail (17. Mai 2015)

Das machst du gut.
Ich war mir mit dem Wetter nicht so sicher und bin ne Runde Tschoggen gewesen, hat auch nur halb so viel Spass wie Rad fahren gemacht


----------



## steezie (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

na schon irgendwer was geplant am we?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. Mai 2015)

Montag wollen Jan und ich los. Haben aber noch nix Konkretes geplant.
Tante Edit sagt: Jetzt steht die Planung. Mit dem HVV Ticket bis Hitzacker und mit dem Rad bis Ratzeburg. Ratzeburg - BO dann wieder mit der Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (24. Mai 2015)

Hi Olli,
ist bestimmt ne schöne Tour. Aber morgen hat meine Frau Geburtstag, da kann ich mich leider nicht den ganzen Tag vom Acker machen. Werde dann heute ne kleine Runde drehen. Viel Spass euch.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (24. Mai 2015)

@ Steffen, wo bist du gefahren?


Q all: Wir werden die Tour verschieben müssen ( Jan ist familiär eingebunden) und stattdessen vormittags irgendwas kleines fahren.
Ich denke ich werde heute Abend mal den von Ingo gebastelten Akku einem Härtetest unterziehen. Jemand Lust auf Night Ride?


----------



## dtail (24. Mai 2015)

Moinsen,

ich bin raus, da ich nicht da bin. Habe heute eine sehr schöne Tour im Vogtlang gemacht. Ich bin Strecken gefahren, die suchen wir hier leider vergebens. Nach 31 km wildem XC hab ichs dann auch noch geschafft, abzufliegen 
Ich bin eine Treppe von einer Aussichtsplattform runter gefahren immer 5-6 Stufen und dann eine Radlänge Pause. Das ganze dann ca. 20 mal hintereinander. Hinten raus bin ich ein bissel zu schnell geworden und bei der letzten Treppe so derbe auf dem Vorderrad gelandet, dass ich üder den Lenker gegangen bin.
Fazit war ein "Schlangenbiss" am Vorderrad und kleine Hautabtragungen an Arm und Bein. Dabei hatte ich selbstklebende Flicken, die kauf ich nie wieder. OK, einen Schlagenbiss kan man nur schwer flicken und das ganze hat ca. 5km gehalten. Dann hab ich meine Frau angerufen und mich abholen lassen.
Alles in allem ein sehr geiler Ritt und ich bereuhe nichts


----------



## steezie (24. Mai 2015)

Olli,

war zwar gestern beim Friseur, aber dachte eigentlich, dass ich nicht viel anders aussehe.... bin doch an dir vorbei gefahren. 

@dtail mensch Ingo, dass sieht ja böse aus. snakebite wäre mit mary nicht passiert  hoffe mal, deine Felge ist wenigstens heile geblieben.
Auf unser letzten Tour an der Bille hattest du glaube ich das andere Knie blutig   na ja.... jede schöne Tour.... ein Andenken


----------



## Deleted 317134 (25. Mai 2015)

Steffen, ich hab dich trotzdem erkannt!  Wollte wissen welche Tour du gefahren bist!?! 
Ich hatte gestern, wie unschwer zu erkennen Pflichtdienst auf der heimischischen Baustelle.
Bin dann gestern gegen 23 Uhr los. Über BO, Nütschau und Grabau gefahren. Erster Night Ride auf Hardtail. Da merkst du erst, was ein Fully wegschlucken kann. Im Scheinwerferlicht sind Bodenwellen manchmal schlecht zu erkennen.

Ingo, was machst du für Sachen? Gute Besserung!


----------



## steezie (25. Mai 2015)

Hi Olli,
bin da ein wenig durch den Wald bis Rehbrock. Also so in etwa die Strecke, die wir neulich mal zusammen gefahren sind.


----------



## dtail (6. Juni 2015)

Moinsen. 
Jemand morgen Vormittag Lust auf ne Runde MTB?
Für eine Anfahrt habe ich drei Plätze zur Verfühgung.


----------



## steezie (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ingo,

Lust hätte ich schon. muss leider momentan daheim knechten 

werde vielleicht mit der kurzen nach dem Mittag ne kleine Runde machen.


----------



## steezie (7. Juni 2015)

na Ingo,
wo warste nun? Sieht so aus, dass du alleine los mustest 
Wir sind über Nütschau nach Grabau. Waren so um die 20 km. Die Kurze hat gut mitgehalten und auf dem Rückweg nochmal richtig aufgedreht. Musste ich manchmal ganz schön strampeln   Bein nächsten Mal wollen wir eventuell mal ne Runde an der Kupfermühle/Rehbrock drehen. Vielleicht bekommste ja deinen Knirps auch überredet  Oder wie siehts bei dir am Kneeden aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (8. Juni 2015)

Moinsen, ja, hätte ich gemusst. Aber Sonntag morgen ist mir wieder eingefallen, das ich ja Notdienst habe und sowieso nicht kann 
Also hab ich das Rad stehen gelassen und bin grillen gegangen


----------



## steezie (8. Juni 2015)

ach Ingo s...... Computer  
Na grillen ist doch auch was feines. Nur ist das deftige Essen der natürliche Feind des Bikers.....
oder nur Tofuwurst....


----------



## steezie (20. Juni 2015)

na Jungs,

ganz schön ruhig geworden hier bei uns


----------



## Deleted 317134 (21. Juni 2015)

Ja, das hab ich vor einigen Tagen bereits gedacht, wollte aber abwarten, ob überhaupt noch Interesse besteht.
Nachdem ich in der Vergangenheit meist der Initiator irgendwelcher Touren und Verknüpfung von neuen mit alten Kontakten war, Strecken gescoutet und stundenlang am PC zu Tracks zusammen gebastelt habe, dafür aber reichlich Gemaule in Form von: 
"das ist mir zu schnell/zu langsam" 
"zu lang/zu kurz" 
"ich kann nur von 10-12 Uhr" 
"Strecke zu schwer/zu leicht" 
"Wetter doof"
"zu früh/zu spät"
geerntet habe, muss ich gestehen, dass bei mir ein wenig der Frust hoch und der Egoist durchgekommen ist. Sorry for that. 
Da macht sich die Arbeit, setzt seine eigenen Erwartungen und Ansprüche an Touren gelegentlich deutlich zurück und blickt in maulige Gesichter....

Dann fahr ich mein eigenes Ding und wer mitkommen mag, der darf das herzlichst gerne tun!!!
Im Umkerschluss komme ich gerne mit, wenn ihr mal´ne Tour plant und es passt.


----------



## steezie (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Olli,
schau ich echt maulig aus???  
also ich fahr nachher ne Runde an der Kupfermühle. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Deleted 317134 (21. Juni 2015)

Steffen, Du bist der Einzige, der sich davon frei machen kann. Bezieht sich aber insges. nicht ausschl. auf die Leute aus dem IBC. Ich wollte nur erklären, warum ich mich derzeit mit Aufrufen zu Touren (hier und anderswo) etwas zurück halte.

Ich hab generell keine Probleme den Scout inkl. der Planung und dem vorherigen Aufruf und die Terminkoordinierung zu machen. 
Das dürfte gerne allerdings auch mal Reih um gehen. Nur hab ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich keinen Aufruf starte, im Grunde gar nix passiert! Selbst wenn ich gesundheitlich oder terminlich nicht dabei sei kann, bastel ich für andere Touren. "hast du noch ´nen geilen Track?" Solche mails bekomm ich häufiger... 

Wenn das Resultat dann aber Unzufriedenheit ist, nur weil keiner kapiert, dass man 8 Leute mit unterschiedlichsten Leistungslevels und Ansprüchen nicht unter einen Hut bekommen kann und JEDER irgendwo Abstriche machen muss, dann vergeht mir die Lust Initiative in irgendeiner Form zu ergreifen, lass es eben bleiben und schaue mal, ob jemand anderes mal in diese Rolle schlüpft. Bisher ist das nicht passiert und eben deshalb ist es hier so still.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (21. Juni 2015)

ja kann ich verstehen. Irgendwo muss man doch etwas kompromisbereit sein, wenn man gemeinsam mit anderen was unternehmen will. Olli ikke koof mir jetzt och son navi und dann machen wir dat mal so 
Bist du eigentlich am 19.7. in Buchholz auch am Start?
Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf die Socken. Bis nachher


----------



## Deleted 317134 (21. Juni 2015)

Spitze des Eisbergs: (Zitat) "Ich bin voll sauer auf dich. Wir wollten eine entspannte Tour machen!" (Zitat Ende)
Blick auf den Tacho: Durchschnitt 10,9 Km/h

Was gibt es denn in Buchholz???? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## steezie (21. Juni 2015)

ja muss ich auch sagen Olli! Ein 10er Durschnitt ist auch unerhört!!!
Dat wäre sogar meiner Kurzen zu langsam. Da ist man ja kurz vorm umkippen.... 

Na in Buchholz ist der Stevens MTB-Cup http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/?q=node/98


----------



## LukeBMC (21. Juni 2015)

Hi Olli,

ich denke kritische Äußerungen solltest du nicht auf dich und deine Anstrengungen beziehen.
Mir liegen z.b. ja bekannterweise sehr lange Strecken und hefitige Anstiege nicht.
Da ist es in der Gruppe nicht immer ganz einfach. Die Interessen und Leistungsunterschiede sind teilweise groß.
Das macht die Sache schwierig. Ich halte mich deshalb etwas zurück, weil ich alleine meinen Stiefel optimal fahren kann, in der Gruppe aber teilweise ganz schön zu kämpfen habe. Bin da also eher selbtkritisch und glaube mich auch mich noch nie negativ geäußert zu haben.

Ich will aber gerne gerne mal wieder anschließen.
Wäre sehr schade wenn die Sache einschläft

@dtail Ingo, der neue Antrieb läuft super. Vielen Dank für den Einbau und das Bierchen
		  Alleine hätte ich Probleme gehabt


----------



## dtail (21. Juni 2015)

Moinsen.

@LukeBMC , hat Spass gemacht und schön das alles läuft.
Am Dienstag oder Mittwoch hätte ich Zeit und Lust ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## LukeBMC (22. Juni 2015)

Moin,

bin dabei. passt an beiden Tagen.


----------



## steezie (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ingo,

welche Uhrzeit hattest du angedacht? Wenn könnte ich nur morgen, je nachdem wann meine Frau von der Arbeit kommt.


----------



## dtail (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

morgen bin ich einigermassen flexibel ab ca. 1700 denk ich. Am Mittwoch kann ich definitiv erst am 1730, da ich Hagen vom Turnen anholen muss. Ich hoffe ja noch, das das Wetter etwas mitspielt.
Fahren würde ich hier in der Umgebung Nütschau, Kneeden, Grabau sowas. Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## steezie (22. Juni 2015)

um 17.oo Uhr bin ich noch nicht zu hause. Meine Frau ist auch schon ab morgen auf Dienstreise. Dann werd ich mal mit der Kurzen ne kleine Trainigsrunde drehen um Nütschau. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja. viel Spass euch


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute, ich muss da nochmal was klarstellen!

Ich fühle mich von keinem auf den Schlips getreten, wie Ingo das per PN so nett formulierte. Das Ganze soll bitte keiner persönlich nehmen! Ich scheine mich missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben. 
Ich bin niemandem böse und hoffte mir wäre es auch keiner. 
Diplomatie und Schwindelei sind nicht so meine Stärke! Ich sag halt was ich denke!

Klar haben alle ihren Job, ihre Familie, noch andere Interessen. Ich aber auch. Trotzdem investiere ich oft viel Zeit in Vorbereitung und Planung. Es ist aber, wie Jo völlig richtig schrieb, fast unmöglich, alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Ich schildere einfach mal meine Gedankengänge bei der Planung. Vllt könnt ihr dann besser nachvollziehen, was ich meine.

*1.* *Teilnehmer *Wer wird vermutlich mitkommen, wer hat schon zugesagt. 
Also muss ich zunächst die Interessen der Leute berücksichtigen.

-Steffen ist schmerzbefreit, fährt alles was kommt, hasst Asphalt. moderates Tempo. Technisch top.
-Ingo hat immer wenig Zeit und gibt meist (oft spontan  ) extrem enge Zeitfenster vor. Mag es flott auf der Mittelstrecke
-Jo ist der Beißer, der mehr kann als er sich zutraut. Fährt lieber bis max 50 Km. Schwer zu mehr zu motivieren. Ihm ist alles  
 was man plant, schon zu weit, obwohl er das locker fahren könnte
-Jan mag lang und schnell oder noch länger und noch schneller. Meckert nicht, wenn´s anders kommt, wird damit aber nicht glücklich
-Marco mag mittlere Strecken. Kann zügig wenn ohne weibliche Begleitung. Technik ist nicht so seins, verliert die Lust wenn Tempo	
 zu hoch
-Nicole körperlich gehandicapt. Langsames Tempo und einfache Strecken wird schnell maulig und unmotiviert
-Yvonne glänzt durch ständige und spontane Absagen. Tempo und Technik wie Nico

*2. Strecke*
abhängig von den Leuten. Allein die Streckenlänge stellt manchmal schon ein echtes Problem dar. Dann muss auch die Beschaffenheit so sein, dass sie Flow hat, technisch keinen überfordert, andere aber auch nicht unterfordert.
Nach Möglichkeit ein echtes Highlight und bloß nicht immer die gleiche Runde. Ergo: Suche nach Alternativen. Recherche im Netz. Kombination von mehrern Teilstücken, Suche nach Geheimtipps etc

*3.Termin*
schwierig alle Wünsche zu berücksichtigen. Beinhaltet zig mal check von mails, Beiträgen auf FB und im IBC und zahlreiche Telefonate. Inkl. Terminverschiebungen und damit verbundener Information aller Beteiligten. Oft Terminverschiebung der eigenen privaten Termine notwendig. Ewiger Blick auf den Wetterbericht inklusive.




Wenn ich all das dann berücksichtigt habe und es dennoch schaffe, möglichst viele auf´s Rad zu bekommen, hat das hinter der Kulisse richtig Zeit und Nerven gekostet. Mehr als der "bloße Mitfahrer" auf den ersten Blick erkennen oder vermuten mag. 
Dafür erwarte ich keinen Dank und keinen Orden. Mach ich gern. Da hängt mein Herzblut dran, den MTB Sport im Norden bekannter und populärer zu machen und ein festes Gruppengefüge zu erstellen. Doof ist dann, wenn man den Leuten eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit anmerkt. Klar kann ich mit ner Tour auch mal ins Klo gegriffen haben. Das kann aber nicht jedesmal der Fall sein. Da seh ich die Ursache eher darin, dass keinem bewusst ist, wie schwierig es ist, es allen recht zu machen und das jeder Abstriche machen muss.
Richtig Doof ist dann, wenn, wie zuletzt, die Gruppe während einer Tour völlig auseinanderfällt. 
Sei es, weil einige pauschal wie immer zu spät kommen. Sei es, weil ein 10´ner Schnitt zu hoch erscheint, sei es weil die Hose kneift, sei es weil man eine Uhrzeit mitbekommen hat, oder man maulig ist, weil man seine Freundin (mit dem 10ér Schnitt) verheizt hat...warum auch immer. Für den Organisator ist das einfach kacke!

Darüber ist man nicht sauer. Aber daran verliert man die Lust was auf die Beine zu stellen. Und letztlich ist es auch so, dass die Last stets auf meinen Schultern lag, ich aber auch ganz gern hin und wieder "einfach nur mitfahren" würde. Denn auch das Führen unterwegs ist mehr Arbeit als Fahrspaß. Rechtzeitg ansagen, gucken ob alle da sind, Navi checken, Tempo anpassen, Leute bei Laune halten, Verpflegung einbauen bevor einer Hungerast bekommt etc
Wir sind viele und haben viele Schultern. Da ließe sich diese Last recht gut verteilen.

Nu bin ich der Blödmann, weil ich geschimpft habe. ABER dann sterbe ich hier eben den Märtyrertod. Denn wie ich sehe, herrscht hier jetzt wieder etwas Trubel und neue Verbredungen werden getroffen. Fein, da hab ich ja nicht umsonst der ganzen Zorn auf mich gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dtail (23. Juni 2015)

@steezie ich hatte geschrieben ab 1700, ich könnte also auch später


----------



## steezie (23. Juni 2015)

Hi Olli,
na Zorn auf dich gezogen hast du sicher nicht. Ich denke, ich kann mal auch im Namen von Ingo und Jo sagen, dass wir deinen Einsatz sehr wohl zu schätzen wissen. Deine Tour im Sachsenwald hat uns allen sehr gut gefallen. Und unabhängig ist wohl jeder von uns bereit, für etwas *gemeinsamen Spaß* ein paar Abstriche von den persönlichen Vorlieben zu machen  Von daher hoffe ich, dass wir zusammen noch viele schöne Touren machen werden.

@dtail ja, aber da meine Frau ab heut Abend nicht mehr da ist, kann ich mich leider nicht allein vom Acker machen. von daher wird es nur eine Kinderrunde. Wir werden so halb sechs an der Brücke zu einer kleine Runde um Nütschau starten (falls meinem Kind nicht wieder die Motivation verloren geht! Siehst du Olli, mir geht's auch nicht anders....). vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## LukeBMC (23. Juni 2015)

Moin Jungs,

dann also heute nur kleine Feierabendtour Kneeden Ingo & Jo Treffunkt 1700 grüne Brücke.
Wer kurzfristig kann ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## johnnycalzone (28. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen,
ich bin Benni, 33, aus OD und auch des Öfteren in und um Oldesloe auf dem Rad (MTB, Rennrad) anzutreffen. Kneeden, Richtung Reinfeld im Wald, Richtung Klingberg, Grabau usw. Falls jemand von euch einen MTBler mit einem schwarzen Liteville 301 oder Quantec 29er hier in der Gegend sieht, das könnte ich sein ;-)
Vielleicht schließe ich mal einer kleinen Forums-Tour an. Man sieht sich!


----------



## dtail (29. Juni 2015)

Moinsen.

Willkommen hier Benni. Das klingt doch prima und ich denke, wir bekommen eine gemeinsame Tour sicher hin ;-)

Morgen würd ich gerne wieder eine kleine Feierabendrunde drehen. Hat wer Lust/Zeit?


----------



## steezie (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ingo,
Lust hätte ich schon. Aber du willst sicherlich wieder früh los, oder?


----------



## dtail (29. Juni 2015)

steezie schrieb:


> Aber du willst sicherlich *wieder* früh los, oder?



wie ich letzte Woche schon schrieb, ich könnte auch später 
Und um nichts offen zu lassen, ich könnte auch RR und ich könnte auch Anfahrt mit dem Auto.


----------



## steezie (29. Juni 2015)

mit Rennrad kann ich (momentan) nicht dienen. Ich könnte so gegen 17.30. Aber eben nur mit der Kurzen. Wenn du mit uns zusammen ein Stück mit willst gerne. Weiß aber nicht, ob du unser Tempo mithalten kannst.....


----------



## dtail (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, das Tempo scheint das Problem zu werden  da kann ich nicht mit halten.
Ich werde später, wenn die Sonne nicht mehr so die Macht hat mit meinem Nachbarn ne Runde durch den Wald drehen.
Ich wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (30. Juni 2015)

dtail schrieb:


> Ja, das Tempo scheint das Problem zu werden  da kann ich nicht mit halten.


Also Ingo! ein bisschen mehr sportliche Ambition hätte jetzt schon von dir erwartet 

Aber ich würde mit ihr gerne mal ne Runde bei dir am Kneeden drehen (Nütschau wird jetzt langsam langweilig). Vielleicht kannst du mir ein paar Tipps zur Strecke geben? Wäre echt nett von dir.

Auch euch viel Spass heute


----------



## dtail (30. Juni 2015)

Schick mir mal ne PN mit deiner Emailadresse, dann schick ich dir mal einen Basistrack, den ich im Kneeden gerne fahre.
Den kann man natürlich erweitern bzw umbauen je nach Lust und Laune. Als Start/Endpunkt habe ich den Penny bei mir genommen, da musst du dann eben mal sehen, von wo du kommst. Bei unserer letzte Runde mit Jo haben wir auch festgestellt, das jetzt auch wieder fast alles befahrbar ist und keine Bäume mehr im Weg rum liegen. Nur ein Stück taugt noch nicht, das habe ich aber auch weg gelassen.


----------



## dtail (4. Juli 2015)

Moinsen.

Ich musste ja unlängst mein MTB abschleppen lassen, weil ich nen Platten hatte. Am Donnerstag war ich wieder mal mit dem RR unterwegs. Es war ganz schön heiss und ich hatte extra die doppelte Menge Wasser für die Strecke mit, hatte aber Glück und musste nicht bis zum Ende fahren 
Nach ca. 20 km wurde mein Tour mit einem lauten Knall beendet. Ich hab noch ganz kurz irgendwas komisches(Zischen) gehört, dann gab es einen Knall und ich war die Luft im Hinterrad los.
Alles halb so wild dachte ich und hab den Reserveschlauch raus geholt. Der liegt schon seit ca. 4 Jahren in der Satteltasche rum. Min Pech war, dass wer ein Loch hatte… 
Also immer mal den Reserveschlauch checken.
Zum Glück konnte mich meine Frau abholen und ich konnte das ganze schnell abhacken und mit einem Alkoholfreien Erdinger begiessen.


----------



## LukeBMC (4. Juli 2015)

Ingo, Dann bist du jetzt der Plattfußkönig. Da ist ja echt der Wurm drinne.

Ich bin ja auch raus - Bremse hinten fest. Einmal zerlegen und zusammensetzen.
Teile wie Entlüftungskit etc. kommem nicht ran Poststreik. verdammt.


----------



## steezie (4. Juli 2015)

Hi Jo,

mit nem kit für shimano kann ich gerne aushelfen. Ich war heute mit der Kurzen in den Harburger Bergen. Hammer dort. Nur Wetter war nicht so optimal. Hat ihr an den Steigungen ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht.


----------



## LukeBMC (5. Juli 2015)

Hi Steffen,

Danke - Hab aber ne Avid Elixir3. Entlüftungkit ist da. Warte noch auf Bremsflüssigkeit.
Schönen Sonntag noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (7. Juli 2015)

Avid hat doch Dot. Bekommst du bei jedem Autoteilehändler. Ist DOT 5.1, also
hochtemperaturbeständig.
Ich bin mit Fingerbruch min 3 Wochen raus


----------



## LukeBMC (7. Juli 2015)

Hi Olli,

danke für den Tip. Dachte tatsächlich da wär was spezielles nötig.
Und die Lieferung kommt einfach nicht ...
Dann werd ich morgen mal beim Autohändler zuschlagen ...
Will Freitag mit dem WoMo los - und ohne MTB geht gar nicht ...
Werde in Dänemark nun endlich die permanente bei Blavand fahren

Wünsche gute Besserung. Du nimmst ja auch ALLES mit was geht ...
Und Pech kommt vermutlich dann auch noch dazu


----------



## steezie (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

ich war Sonntag in Buchholz mit meiner Tochter. Wetter war nicht so dolle, aber den Kleinen hats trotzdem Spaß gemacht. War super organisiert. Da konnten sich die Kids wie die Großen fühlen  
auch wenn Buchholz nicht direkt um die Ecke liegt, kann ich diese Veranstaltung nur empfehlen.


----------



## dtail (22. Juli 2015)

Moinsen...
Kein Bild Steffen? Ich bin die letzt Tage nicht zum fahren gekommen. Heute hätte ich für ne kleine spontane Runde Zeit ;-)
Am We hab ich wieder Notdienst... das werde ich zum Anlass nehmen um mein Rad bissel umzubauen, bzw, den Rahmen, den ich noch liegen hab mit Teilen zu versehen ;-)

Also wenn jemand heute/morgen Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde hat, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## steezie (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ingo,

Bild ist weg ???!!!
werde mal ein neues einstellen. Könnte erst nach 19.00 Uhr da ich momentan wegen Urlaubsvertretung nicht früher weg komme.


----------



## LukeBMC (22. Juli 2015)

Moin,

bin auch wieder im Lande ...
Kleine Feierabentour - wär ich dabei, kann ab 1700.
Wolltest du nicht auch noch Teile von mir haben ? sattel ....


----------



## dtail (22. Juli 2015)

Moin,
ja, Sattel wollten wir mal probieren. 
Ich kann auch ab 1900. Dann wären wir zu dritt, das fänd ich gut.
Sonst machen wir das so, das ich so 18-1830 zu dir komme, wir testen Sattel und fahren dann Richtung Steffen?


----------



## LukeBMC (22. Juli 2015)

Ok - so machen wir das


----------



## dtail (22. Juli 2015)

Steffen, wo treffen wir uns? 1915 grüne Brücke?
Sag du was an. Und ich bringe einen kleinen Rucksack mit wg. dem Werkzeug...


----------



## steezie (22. Juli 2015)

Sorry Jungs,
hatte euch Nachricht nicht mehr gelesen und mich dann zwischenzeitlich zu anderen Aufgaben zu hause entschlossen. Holen wir nach.

So Ingo Fotos wiedergefunden







Ansonsten gibt es auch Bilder auf der Seite der RSG Nordheide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (3. August 2015)

jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde diese Woche 19.00 Uhr?


----------



## dtail (3. August 2015)

Ja gerne, ich weiss aber noch nicht wann ;-)
Meine Nichte ist zu Besuch und wir wollen mal ins Kino gehen und mal nach Segeberg fahren...
Also heute hab ich Zeit und vlt. am Mittwoch.
Ich klär das noch mal wg. Mittwoch und sag bescheid.

*Nachtrag:* Ich kann heute und am Mittwoch.


----------



## steezie (3. August 2015)

Hi Ingo,
super. Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## dtail (3. August 2015)

Heute? Mir gleich, im Moor(grüne Brücke 19:00)? Wollen wir Richtung Graubau oder Richtung Kneeden oder beides?
Ich mach alles mit ;-)


----------



## steezie (3. August 2015)

na heute dachte ich. Treffen wir uns an der Brücke. Schaffe heut es auch zu 18.30. Lass uns mal Kneeden fahren. Oder?


----------



## dtail (3. August 2015)

Perfekt. Dann bis später.


----------



## steezie (5. August 2015)

na wie schaut's aus heute?


----------



## dtail (5. August 2015)

Moin.
Heute muss ich leider passen.


----------



## LukeBMC (5. August 2015)

Moin Jungs,

bin auch raus. Ischiasnerv eingeklemmt.
Das dauert länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (5. August 2015)

mensch Jo!! Dat tut doch weh..... was machst du nur für Sachen 

dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## steezie (25. August 2015)

Hallo Jungs,
wollte mal fragen, ob jemand Lust auf ne kleine Tour hat. Würde mal gerne wieder Billetrail oder auch HaBe.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (3. September 2015)

HaBe wär ich dabei! Dieses WE bin ich allerdings beim P-Weg Marathon in Plettenberg.
Ansonsten würd ich gern mal im Bereich Mölln etwas scouten gehen/fahren. Ziemlich hügelig und waldig dort.


----------



## LukeBMC (4. September 2015)

Moin Jungs,

Lust ohne Ende - aber es ist doch ein großer Bandscheibenvorfall.
Denke steige erst nächstes Jahr wieder ein.

Bis dann und euch viel Spaß


----------



## steezie (4. September 2015)

hey Olli,
schön mal wieder was zu hören hier von dir. Dann lass uns das doch nächsten Sonntag machen. Würde vorschlagen so gegen 9.00 Uhr Aufbruch in Richtung KH. Oder? Wären so 50 Km mit ca. 1000hm ok für dich? 
Wer noch mit will, bitte rechtzeitig melden. Einen Platz hätte ich dann noch frei.

@lukeb: mensch Jo, was machst du!! Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.


----------



## dtail (5. September 2015)

Moin Leude,

sorry, ich hab mich auch schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet. Leider hat mich nach meinem Urlaub direkt eine Erkältung dahingerafft ;-) Also nix mit MTB. Hoffe nächstes Wochenende schauts besser aus.
Luke: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (8. September 2015)

LukeBMC schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Lust ohne Ende - aber es ist doch ein großer Bandscheibenvorfall.
> Denke steige erst nächstes Jahr wieder ein.
> ...


FUCK!!!! Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite. Tröste dich, der Jan wurd schon dreimal operiert. Rad fahren geht anschließend aber dennoch problemlos! Bei mir zwickt es auch. Hab mich jetzt zur Rückenschule angemeldet. Hoffe das schiebt den Vorfall etwas auf.



steezie schrieb:


> hey Olli,
> schön mal wieder was zu hören hier von dir. Dann lass uns das doch nächsten Sonntag machen. Würde vorschlagen so gegen 9.00 Uhr Aufbruch in Richtung KH. Oder? Wären so 50 Km mit ca. 1000hm ok für dich?
> Wer noch mit will, bitte rechtzeitig melden. Einen Platz hätte ich dann noch frei.


Was ist KH??? (doof frag) 1000 auf 50 sind ok. Muss eh mal langsam Bergbeine bekommen. Hat sich in Plettenbarg mehr als deutlich gezeigt.

@ Ingo: auch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## steezie (8. September 2015)

Hi Olli,

KH= _Kärntner Hütte _
Dann brauchen wir nur noch gutes Wetter


----------



## steezie (11. September 2015)

Hallo Olli,
bleibt es bei Sonntag 9.00 Uhr? Musste mir dann noch sagen, wo ich dich aufgabeln soll.

Und du Ingo? Kommste mit????


----------



## Deleted 317134 (12. September 2015)

Ja, hab ich fest eingeplant. Was wäre für dich gut zu erreichen? Kommst du über die A 21? Dann würd ich Rastplatz Rehbrook vorschlagen.


----------



## dtail (12. September 2015)

Moinsen,

ich bin leider noch so gar nicht wieder fit. Die Erkältung hällt sich hartnäckig.
Alleine der Weg zum Bahnhof jeden Morgen bringt mich fast um 
Alos muss ich passen. Euch wünsche ich viel Spass.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (12. September 2015)

@steezie : falls morgen noch ein Plätzchen frei sein sollte, würde der Jan sich gerne einklinken.


----------



## steezie (12. September 2015)

Ok, 9.00 Uhr Rebrock. Ja Platz ist noch frei. Aber ich hoffe, dass ihr beide dann Erbarmen mit mir habt auf der Strecke. Ansonsten kann ich nicht mithalten 

Echt schade Ingo. Hoffe du bist dann beim nächsten Mal dabei und gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 317134 (12. September 2015)

Hab beim P Weg 3 x schieben müssen! DREI MAL!!!!!!!
Also keine Sorge! Meine Beine sind derzeit wie Gummi!


----------



## steezie (19. September 2015)

na Olli,

haste die Discountrakete wieder flott? Hoffe ist nicht doch allzuviel kaputtgegangen?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (26. September 2015)

steezie schrieb:


> na Olli,
> 
> haste die Discountrakete wieder flott? Hoffe ist nicht doch allzuviel kaputtgegangen?



Gestern kam das Schaltauge. War nicht so einfach das richtige zu finden. Angebaut ist es und die Schaltung scheint, nach etwas Feinjustage, auch sauber zu arbeiten. Muss mal einen Praxistest vollziehen, um zu sehen, ob das Hinbiegen des Schaltwerks so gut geglückt ist, dass es auch im Fahrbetrieb seinen Dienst verrichtet. Das wär nicht schlecht, denn am Bulls hat sich das Gewinde von der Postmountaufnahme verabschiedet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (26. September 2015)

Na das können wir ja gleich morgen testen!! Wollte morgen bei dem angesagten schönen Wetter nochmal los. Wie siehts aus??? Trauste dich ??
Ingo?? Kommst du diesmal mit??


----------



## dtail (26. September 2015)

Moinsen,

danke, dass ihr an mich denkt, aber ich muss noch einmal absagen. Heute nehme ich die letzte Antibiokika und fange am Montag wieder an an mit arbeiten. Ich nehme mir aber vor am kommenden Wochenede wieder dabei zu sein.

Euch viel Spass morgen.


----------



## steezie (26. September 2015)

mensch Ingo,
dann hast du ja nen echt hartneckigen Bazillus  Dachte eigentlich, du bist jetzt nach den zwei Wochen wieder fit.
Unser letzter Ausflug in die Habe war nur ein Kurztripp, weil Olli "Materialmörder" sich nach 5km das Schaltwerk abgerissen hat


----------



## Deleted 317134 (26. September 2015)

Wollte morgen tatsächlich los.... ABER.....Um 10 kommt Frühstücksbesuch. Keine Ahnung, wann der wieder verschwindet. Danach muss ich noch ein paar kleine Säge- Bohr- und Schnitzarbeiten am Haus erledigen, damit unser Kellerabgang kindersicher wird. Mir bleibt also nur die Option am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend ´ne kleine Runde zu drehen.

Mensch Ingo: Ausschwitzen den Mist. Auschwitzen!  Oder müssen wir nen Krankenbesuch machen, damit du wieder auf den Geschmack kommst? 


Wie sieht dann denn bei Euch eigentlich wochentags aus? Do hab ich Rückenschule. Ansonsten wär ich einem regelm. festen Termin ja nicht so abgeneigt. Sowas war ja schonmal irgendwie im Gespräch, oder? Derzeit wird es zwar früh dunkel (und frisch  )
aber NigtRide ist auch´ne coole Sache.


P.S.: Konnt es nicht lassen und hab ne Strecke rund um Mölln im Basecamp erstellt. 50 Km inklusive Tiergehege. Die werd ich mir für´s nächste WE auf die Agenda schreiben.


----------



## steezie (26. September 2015)

Schade, dann werde ich morgen mal mein Springschwein alleine ausführen.


----------



## Pakka (26. September 2015)

Ich werf mal ein schnelles "Hallo" in die Runde.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (29. September 2015)

@ Pakka: Das werf ich dann mal zurück! 

@ all: Bevor das wieder zu kurzfristig ist, frag ich schonmal bezüglich Tour am WE an....


----------



## steezie (30. September 2015)

wo, wann was??? 
Samstag werde ich voraussichtlich nicht können außer vielleicht ne kleine Runde am Nachmittag.


----------



## dtail (30. September 2015)

@ Pakka ein Hallo auch von mir.

Ich hab heute mal den Familienkalender konsultiert. Das sieht nicht so rosig aus dieses WE. Am Sonntag bin ich da und am Samstag wollte ich einen Vormittag mit den Kids machen und am späten Nachmittag/Abend gehen wir mal wieder aus. Dazu kommt mal wieder Notdienst ab diesem Freitag. Und am 16.10. noch mal ;-) Das heisst leider auch das nächste Woche bei mir nichts geht. Aber das We ab 9.10. nehme ich mir vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakka (30. September 2015)

Danke für die nette Begrüßung...   

Bin auch gerne bei Touren dabei,  allerdings bin ich im Moment nicht im Training


----------



## LukeBMC (30. September 2015)

Moin Jungs,

@Pakka - Hallo, nicht im Training - macht doch nichts - bin auch schon öfters ausgestiegen wenn nichts mehr ging

ansonsten melde ich mich schon mal zurück. War schon wieder auf dem Bike.
Olli hatte natürlich Recht. Biken ist kein Gift für die Bandscheibe. Der Doc hat das bestätigt.
Hab schon wieder kleine Stecken locker und ohne jegliche Probleme bewältigt.
Mache in der Reha auch schon Kraftaufbau. ....

Also - der Alte kommt wieder ....
ABER - diesen Wochenende wird es auch bei mir natürlich noch nichts


----------



## Pakka (30. September 2015)

Vielleicht erstmal ein paar Worte zu meiner Person.  Ich bin Manon, 32 Jahre alt und die Freundin von Olli. 
Da wir, wie ihr ja wisst, ein Kind bekommen haben (also ich ☺) und es immer schwierig ist seinen inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden und sich alleine aufs MTB zu schwingen, habe ich mir gedacht, ich melde mich hier einfach mal an. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die eine oder andere Tour, bei der ich mithalten kann...


----------



## steezie (30. September 2015)

ach Pakka, wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast, nehmen wir alle hier das mit dem Training nicht ganz so ernst  ich fahre auch nur Berg runter schnell 

Heh Jo, na das ist doch mal ne gute Nachrricht


----------



## Deleted 317134 (30. September 2015)

LukeBMC schrieb:


> .
> 
> Also - der Alte kommt wieder ....


----------



## Deleted 317134 (30. September 2015)

Am Samstag ist übrigens Crossrennen in Kaltenkirchen!!! Pakka und ich werden zum Gucken hinfahren. Ich überlege noch, eventuell 
dafür das Rad zu nehmen. Kommt wer mit?
Spaßige Strecke in Kaki, deren Location ich vor ein paar Jahren mal in einem anderen Forum für ein 24 Std MTB Rennen in die Runde geworfen habe.... so ist das manchmal mit dem geistigen Eigentum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (1. Oktober 2015)

Na Olli,
wie du ja weißt, sind schmalbereifte Bikes nicht so meins 
was hast du denn nun in Mölln so ausgegraben?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (1. Oktober 2015)

Sach ich nich, sonst macht da nachher wieder einer ´n Rennen... 

Muss ich erst scouten fahren. Bin ich noch nicht zu gekommen. Auf der Karte sieht es vielversprechend aus....


----------



## steezie (1. Oktober 2015)

na dann sag mal Bescheid, wenn du mehr weißt. 
wolltest du das am So testen?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich eigentlich für dieses WE auf dem Zettel, das CX Rennen in Kaki aber nicht auf dem Schirm.
Ob ich mich nach der Strecke dann am SO noch für Mölln aufraffen kann? Würd wer, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Strecke doch nicht so prall ist, mitkommen wollen, wäre ich natürlich im Zugzwang!


----------



## steezie (3. Oktober 2015)

na ich hätte morgen nachmittag so 2 bis max 3 Stunden Zeit. Das ist ein wenig knapp für ne Erkundungstour


----------



## steezie (9. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
Wetter soll ja am Wochenende etwas besser sein. Hat jemand Lust am So auf ne Runde Billetrail oder Habe??


----------



## Deleted 317134 (9. Oktober 2015)

Mit den HaBe bin ich auf Kriegsfuß! Immer wenn ich da bin, kann ich aus irgendeinem Grund die Tour nicht fahren. 
Und da ich am WE in jedem Fall testen will, ob der instandgesetzte PM Sockel auch halten wird... da bin ich jetzt echt abergläubisch.

Zudem schieb ich die Mölln-Aktion schon zu lange vor mir her...


----------



## dtail (9. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen,

also ich würde mich gerne mal wieder anschliessen. Am Sonntag habe ich Zeit und bin für alles offen auch HaBe ;-)
Fitnesslevel ist wahrscheinlich unterirdisch...


----------



## steezie (9. Oktober 2015)

mensch Olli, stell dich nun nicht so mädchenhaft an!!  kann dir auch mein Ghosty leihweise zur Verfügung stellen 

@dtail: na dann suchen wir uns was bergab, dann klappt das schon  um die Chancengleichheit zu waren, trete ich dann auch mit 2fach an 

wann wollen wir starten? so gegen 9.00 UHR?


----------



## dtail (9. Oktober 2015)

Ach Scheisse, da war doch was.... ich hab nur noch 2x .
9.00 ist für mich prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (10. Oktober 2015)

supi, dann hole ich dich um neun ab.


----------



## dtail (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## steezie (20. Oktober 2015)

leider ist die Strecke in Braunlage durch den Regen doll aufgeweicht. Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht. Ein paar Tage haben wir ja noch


----------



## dtail (21. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen,

cool, ich wünsch euch viel Spass noch. Hoffe, ihr könnt ein paar coole Aufnahmen mit der Cam machen. Ich bin ja die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einer adäquaten Bergab-Maschine  Leider hab ich noch nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## steezie (21. Oktober 2015)

Ja danke, den haben wir. haben heute mal deine Cam etwas eingesaut 




Ansonsten Ingo würd ich sagen: lass uns mal im Mai Braunlage buchen für ein we. 
Willste dir jetzt echt noch ein anderes Bike zulegen?


----------



## dtail (22. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen,

Braunlage für ein we klingt schon mal prima  Und ja, ich sondiere gerade mal so den Markt und hab auch schon interessantes gefunden.
Nur der Preis ist noch nicht so ganz mein Geschmack.

Euch noch ein paar trockene Tage im Harz.


----------



## steezie (27. Oktober 2015)

so, wir haben unseren Ausflug in den Bikepark heil und gesund überstanden. Hat uns riesen Spass gemacht und wird definitiv nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein. Soll im Frühjahr wiederholt werden.


----------



## dtail (28. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen,
prima, ich bin auch ein bissel neidisch auf euch und eueren Ausflug 
Eine Tour in den Harz steht auf jeden Fall auch auf meinem Wunschzettel. Leider ist die Saison jetzt so gut wie vorbei.
Ich habe mich heute kurzfristig hier angemeldet:
http://www.touren-harz.de/fahrtechnik-kurse/trail-worx-indoor-fahrtechnik 
Und zwar für den 5.12. Anfahrt am 4. incl. einer Übernachtung...
Also wenn da noch wer Interesse hat... einfach anmelden


----------



## harterhund (29. Oktober 2015)

REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> Zudem schieb ich die Mölln-Aktion schon zu lange vor mir her...



Hallo und guten Abend nach Bad Oldesloe.
Komme aus Kittlitz am Schaalsee und bin häufig mit dem Bike und auch mit dem Rennrad im Lauenburgischen unterwegs. derzeit auch 
viel in den Wäldern um Mölln herum. Es würde mich interessieren die geplante Tour um Mölln herum mitzufahren, ggf. sogar den Tourgide
zu machen.
Stört Euch nicht an meinem Alter - bin fit.
Sportliche Grüße hh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (29. Oktober 2015)

harterhund schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend nach Bad Oldesloe.
> Komme aus Kittlitz am Schaalsee und bin häufig mit dem Bike und auch mit dem Rennrad im Lauenburgischen unterwegs. derzeit auch
> viel in den Wäldern um Mölln herum. Es würde mich interessieren die geplante Tour um Mölln herum mitzufahren, ggf. sogar den Tourgide zu machen.


Moin harterhund,  
wenn du den Stollengaul bewegen willst, sag gern bescheid! Wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter. Wenn die dann noch ein paar Tourenvorschläge im Rucksack haben - umso besser 





harterhund schrieb:


> Stört Euch nicht an meinem Alter - bin fit.
> Sportliche Grüße hh


 Wir nicht. Also lass uns nicht zu alt aussehen!


----------



## steezie (22. November 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

um hier mal wieder etwas Schwung in die Bude zu bringen, mal ein Vorschlag zur Güte:
Die CTF Saison hat schon begonnen. Es stehen hier so um dem Kirchturm herum folgende Termine zur Auswahl:
31.01., So.
10:00
*CTF Kattendorf-Struggle*
07.02., So.
10:00
*Endspurt O-CTF* Aumühle
14.02., So.
09:00
*O-CTF der RG Uni Hamburg*
21.02., So.
10:00
*Neumünster-CTF*

wie siehts aus? wer hat wann Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. November 2015)

Kattendorf könnte man machen. 

Aumühle bin ich def. raus. Auch wenn dem Veranstalter die Hände gebunden sind. Für eine derart blöde Streckenführung zahl ich kein Geld.

RG Uni ist in den Habe´s?

NMS könnte man mal testen


----------



## dtail (22. November 2015)

Moinsen,

Kattendorf war ja ganz nett, da wäre ich auch dabei.
Aumühle kenn ich nicht, kann ich auch nix sagen, aber Habe's würde ich gerne wieder mit fahren...
Aber jetzt kommt ja erst mal der 5.12.


----------



## steezie (23. November 2015)

Na das ist doch schon mal eine Ansage. Habe werde ich dies Jahr auch mitnehmen. Kattendorf zum "Aufwärmen" auch. Neumünster war gut letztes Jahr. Anfang und Ende jeweils sehr flach und schnell und die Mitte war technisch nicht ohne. Ob ich Aumühle noch dazwischen bekomme muss ich mal sehen.


----------



## dtail (9. Dezember 2015)

Moinsen,

Steffen und ich waren ja letztes Wochenende im Harz und haben unsere Bikeskills etwas aufgefrischt. Es hat ne Menge Spass gemacht, wir haben einiges gelernt und zumindest ich habe schwer Bock da noch mal hin zu fahren….

Hier sind die nächsten Termine, vielleicht hat ja von euch auch wer Bock das mal anzutesten?
http://www.touren-harz.de/fahrtechnik-kurse/trail-worx-indoor-fahrtechnik

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steezie (10. Dezember 2015)

meine Kurze: " du Papa..... warum wohnen wir eigentlich nicht im Harz?? Da könne man viel cooler Fahrrad fahren....."

wie Recht doch das Kind hat


----------



## steezie (15. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand Lust am we (gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt) auf ne Runde Billetrail oder HaBe?


----------



## dtail (15. Dezember 2015)

Moinsen
Ja, ich bin dabei, kann aber nur am Sonntag... muss heute erst mal das Fanes aus der Werkstatt holen und wenn da alles ok ist, komm ich mit. Bin am Samstag auf einem Konzert, wird also nix mit 9.00 Uhr los am Sonntag ;-)


----------



## steezie (15. Dezember 2015)

Mensch Ingo!! hast du das Teil schon kaputt gemacht??? Wegen den Bremsen oder was ernsthafteres?

Sonntag zehn nach neun geht auch noch. Na müssen wir mal schauen. Dürfen auch nicht zu spät zurück sein. Du weißt, es ist 4. Advent!!! sonst.......
Ansonsten auch gerne mal kurz den Billetrail. Den kannst du ja dann notfalls auch mit dem alten..... ähmmmm ich meine "eingefahrenen" Bike absolvieren


----------



## dtail (15. Dezember 2015)

Es gab eine neue Scheibe und Beläge auf Kulanz. Dann Gabel checken und mal putzen lassen 
Ich würde auch sagen 10.00 spätestens. Ich wäre ja lieber für kurz Runde HaBe als ne lange an der Bille


----------



## steezie (15. Dezember 2015)

na wir können ja die kurze Runde von neulich nochmal fahren. aber diesmal ab dem Turnschuhtrail dann richtig rum  Dann können wir ggf. am Fuchsweg nochmal rechts abbiegen, falls du noch sprungtechnische Herausforderungen brauchst 

Falls noch wer mit will, bitte rechtzeitig melden.


----------



## dtail (15. Dezember 2015)

Soooo, die Fanes steht wieder im Stall 
Es gab noch neue Milch in die Reifen und es war tatsächlich Tiptop sauber... einsA Händler würde ich sagen 
Nur die Anfahrt ist bissel weit.
Dein Vorschlag find ich gut, da bin ich dabei.


----------



## steezie (15. Dezember 2015)

na super, dann brauchen wir nur noch gutes Wetter 
geht dann also mit schweren Gerät in den Wald.


----------



## Deleted 317134 (20. Dezember 2015)

dtail schrieb:


> .. einsA Händler würde ich sagen
> Nur die Anfahrt ist bissel weit.


Bei wem warst du?


----------



## dtail (21. Dezember 2015)

REKIBNIATNUOM schrieb:


> Bei wem warst du?


Moin, ich war/bin bei Alutech in Ascheffel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (21. Dezember 2015)

Das ist wirklich mal ´ne Anreise!


----------



## steezie (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
wünsche euch auf diesem Wege ein frohes neues und erfolgreiches Jahr 2016!!


----------



## dtail (1. Januar 2016)

Moin.
Danke! Und da schliess ich mich an und wünsche auch allen ein frohes Neues!


----------



## Isch666 (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
freut mich das es hier auch Fahrer/innen aus dem Raum Bad Oldesloe gibt! Ich wohne auch in der Perle des Nordens bin 30 jahre jung und Moutainbike gerne mit meinen Hardtail im Kneeden / Reinfeld / Hamburg / Harz.. oder noch weiter südlich. Bisher schaffe ich es nur einmal wöchentlich aufs bike, aber dennoch wäre es ganz cool wenn man sich mal auf ne Ausfahrt verabreden würde. Dabei bevorzuge ich bei diesen putzintensiven Wetter nicht das ganz tiefe Matschloch, sondern eher CC mit hohen Straßen / Feldweganteil.

Wenn jemand dieses Wochenende Zeit und Lust hat auf ne Runde würde ich mich freuen von euch zu hören!

Cheers!
Hendrik


----------



## Deleted 317134 (7. Januar 2016)

@ all: Frohes Neues!



Isch666 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> freut mich das es hier auch Fahrer/innen aus dem Raum Bad Oldesloe gibt! Ich wohne auch in der Perle des Nordens bin 30 jahre jung und Moutainbike gerne mit meinen Hardtail im Kneeden / Reinfeld / Hamburg / Harz.. oder noch weiter südlich. Bisher schaffe ich es nur einmal wöchentlich aufs bike, aber dennoch wäre es ganz cool wenn man sich mal auf ne Ausfahrt verabreden würde. Dabei bevorzuge ich bei diesen putzintensiven Wetter nicht das ganz tiefe Matschloch, sondern eher CC mit hohen Straßen / Feldweganteil.
> 
> Wenn jemand dieses Wochenende Zeit und Lust hat auf ne Runde würde ich mich freuen von euch zu hören!
> ...



Moin Hendrik, 

dieses WE fällt für mich definitiv aus! Bei den Temperaturen hat Radfahren für mich einfach mehr was von Sadomaso als von Vergnügen.
Sobald es etwas milder wird, werde ich den Kampf gegen den Winterspeck aber aufnehmen. Wenn du dich dan mal mit einklinken möchtest - herzlich gern!


----------



## Isch666 (7. Januar 2016)

Sehr schön, ich werde diesen Thread auf jeden im Auge behalten. Dann bis bald!


----------



## LukeBMC (12. Januar 2016)

Moin Jungs,
und willkommen Hendrik ...

wünsche auch noch verspätet ein Frohes Neues Jahr 2016.
Bike ist flott, ich noch nicht - Werde mich bei den Ausritten und speziell bei den kommenden Veranstaltungen raushalten.
April/Mai gehts mit dem WoMo nach Dänemark. Da gibt es überall permanente MTB Trails. Echt super ...

Werde mich hier fittmachen;













und ab Juni bin ich dann wieder voll dabei ....
Bis dahin euch viel Spaß


----------



## Tomster1980 (13. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin!

Ich bin zwar nicht aus dem Raum Bad Oldesloe sondern noch etwas nördlicher angesiedelt (Raum Rendsburg), aber zum Thema Dänemark muss man einfach etwas sagen bzw empfehlen. 
Zum einen kann ich den Singletrack in Apenrade empfehlen, da er nicht weit über die Grenze und somit schnell zu erreichen ist und zum anderen echt spaßig und gut gepflegt ist. Kurz dazu: ca. 8km Rundkurs mit um und bei 200-300hm, für jeden was dabei. Allgemein kann man sagen, dass die Dänen den Bikern ggü echt gut gestellt sind wenn man sieht wie viele Tracks es gibt und dass sogar dort teilw. die Kommunen die Pflege übernehmen (afaik!). 
Wenn jemand in Dänemark mal ein paar Tage zum Biken verbringen möchte kann ich euch http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=8737 ans Herz legen und parallel die Seite http://www.singletrack.dk/mtb-sager/mtb-spor-i-danmark ebenfalls.

Nach Apenrade fahren wir ständig, weitere Standorte sollen sobald es etwas milder wird aber auch gecheckt werden in diesem Jahr. 

Just my two cents, falls es keinen interessiert einfach drüber wegscrollen.


----------



## Isch666 (13. Januar 2016)

Moinsen @LukeBMC und @Tomster1980,

danke für die interessanten Trails in Dänemark. Von sowas kann man doch wirklich nie genug kriegen 
Das sieht wirklich sehr fluffig aus, ist auf jedenfall vorgemerkt fürs kommende Jahr. Wird wohl dann nicht leichter zu entscheiden wohin es gehen soll zu einer Ausfahrt.. 

Wenn mal bei euch die Möglichkeit besteht mit zu kommen, dann sagt gerne bescheid!

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 317134 (14. Januar 2016)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht aus dem Raum Bad Oldesloe sondern noch etwas nördlicher angesiedelt (Raum Rendsburg), aber zum Thema Dänemark muss man einfach etwas sagen bzw empfehlen.
> Zum einen kann ich den Singletrack in Apenrade empfehlen, da er nicht weit über die Grenze und somit schnell zu erreichen ist und zum anderen echt spaßig und gut gepflegt ist. Kurz dazu: ca. 8km Rundkurs mit um und bei 200-300hm, für jeden was dabei. Allgemein kann man sagen, dass die Dänen den Bikern ggü echt gut gestellt sind wenn man sieht wie viele Tracks es gibt und dass sogar dort teilw. die Kommunen die Pflege übernehmen (afaik!).
> ...




Ja, die Dänen unternehmen richtig was in Sachen Radsport/MTB. Angelegte Trails sind allerdings nicht so mein Ding. Sie sind schlicht zu kurz, als das sich eine Anreise von rund 250 Km lohnen würde. Da müsste man dann schon ne Strecke basteln, bei der man dann den Trail lediglich mit einbaut. Durch Apenrade fuhr ich kürzlich mit dem Auto und stellte erstaunt fest, dass man dort recht hügeliges Waldgelände vorfindet. Die Ecke hat sicherlich reichlich Potenzial.

HFS ist natürlich ein Begriff hier im Norden. Leider liegt die MTB Sparte dort aber derart brach (wenn Jan/Jörg/Marcus nicht hin und wieder ein Crossrennen veranstalten würden, könnte man die auch zumachen), dass ich meinen Account dort hab löschen lassen. Da ist Armins Bemühung zwar sehr löblich, verpufft aber fast ungelesen. HIER würde sein Fred deutlich mehr Leser finden.

Da find ich deinen zweiten Link deutlich interessanter!  Jetzt müsst ich nur noch dem Dänischen mächtig sein.


----------



## Tomster1980 (14. Januar 2016)

> Da find ich deinen zweiten Link deutlich interessanter!  Jetzt müsst ich nur noch dem Dänischen mächtig sein.



Der Google-Übersetzer oder das Plugin von GoogleChrome sind da gute Helfer. Zwar muss man sich bei dem ein oder anderen Satz noch ein Wort dazu oder wegdenken, man bekommt die Kernaussage aber zumindest raus...  

Und das Potential der Apenrader Hügel kann ich bestätigen, da findet jährlich sogar ein Langdistanzrennen statt; ich meine 8 oder 24 Std, hab ich aber nicht im Kopf, da war ich noch nicht..


----------



## Deleted 317134 (15. Januar 2016)

Sind die 8 h von Apenrade. Da wollte ich 2014 schon an den Start...
Vllt klappt es dieses Jahr endlich
http://www.rkcc-mtb.dk/deutsch


----------

